# The Obvious/Oblivious Thread - Part 1



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

say something obvious about the previous poster.

since im first ill just say what influenced this idea


Admiral Snackbar: did you know there's a Star Wars character with the similar name of Admiral Ackbar?


----------



## Suze (Mar 20, 2008)

he has a reaaally long username!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 20, 2008)

She has the same name as a Hostess snack cake. :eat2:


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 20, 2008)

SHe is a kind an gracious person and hard not to like
Ruth


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

ruffie is from canada!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 20, 2008)

His name isn't Larry and he isn't really a chipmunk. He might be shivering though...I dunno.


----------



## Suze (Mar 20, 2008)

she's one of the funniest creatures on here


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2008)

damn, the snack cake thing has been mentioned..hmmm..her name has a Q in it..like mine


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

mossy: does your name mean you're old and moldy?


----------



## OverdriveAddict (Mar 20, 2008)

started this thread


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2008)

////////////


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

OA: do you have a overdrive problem? i hear they have groups for that


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 20, 2008)

Isn't following the guidelines to his own thread *stares meaningfully*


----------



## g-squared (Mar 20, 2008)

LTSC - Wants Pie


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Isn't following the guidelines to his own thread *stares meaningfully*



yes i was. the goal here is to see something about the user in his pic/avatar/profile etc and state the obvious q:


anyway: g-squared: are you a south park fan?


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 20, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> yes i was. the goal here is to see something about the user in his pic/avatar/profile etc and state the obvious q:



Nuh uh...that's not what you said....so there


"say something obvious about the previous poster."
nothing about pic/avatar/profile in that statement


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

is more oblivious than the title


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 20, 2008)

Has the cutest puppy in the universe.


and is a butthead


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

i see boobs


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 20, 2008)

I see A boob!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 20, 2008)

was my arch chat nemesis for years


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 20, 2008)

is funny as hell...and sexy, too


----------



## OverdriveAddict (Mar 20, 2008)

has apparently made spongebob a fatty


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 20, 2008)

lives in one of two Englands. like me!


----------



## OverdriveAddict (Mar 20, 2008)

is an irish hippie girl


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

joined Jun 2007


----------



## OverdriveAddict (Mar 20, 2008)

is on myspace now


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2008)

Is like totally overdrive or something.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2008)

is filled to the brim with squirming..seething...spite


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 20, 2008)

loves her the ellipsis


----------



## fidget555 (Mar 29, 2008)

His birthday is in January!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Lives in Florida.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2008)

Is a cute, witty guy who's from Germany! :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

:blush:

Is on MySpace.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 30, 2008)

Has a very curious avatar.

Does this mean you are extra terrestrial, TWolf?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 30, 2008)

Obviously has some sort of pee fetish .. or .. oh wait .. no .. no that isn't it .. 

oh yeah, appears to be totally awesome and doesn't understand pee fetishes!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 30, 2008)

Likes to have boxing matches with kitties.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 30, 2008)

She is for lovers...









... and yes, there is a Santa Clause.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 30, 2008)

Has bitchin BBW tat-a-ma-too and he got it on the TV with DiedraHottyPantsBabe! A totally awesome day for FAs and BBWs to see our fave peeps representing us in a super fun way.

Oh, and BGB... Oh no you di'nt! :shocked: Naughty. Tsk tsk tsk. This is how rumors get started.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Has almost 2,500 posts.

I'm not really sure if I'm extraterrestrial, but I'm sometimes off the face of earth...


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 30, 2008)

Obviously comes out of the woods once in a while even if only to post on here Aaahhhhooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Is cute as a jooliebug.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 30, 2008)

seems to do a fair bit of posting


----------



## Filly (Mar 30, 2008)

Has beautifully determined eyes


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 30, 2008)

Is a new member from Australia!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 30, 2008)

Is a natural blonde.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Is Captain Quirk.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 30, 2008)

Shares parents with a rock?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Shares parents with a rock?



Is pretty observant.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Is to be found somewhere in the State of Washington.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Is to be found somewhere in the State of Washington.



Is maybe as German and any German can be.


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 30, 2008)

Her user name reminds me of flowers


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Her user name makes me think of lunch...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Doesn't watch TV


----------



## fidget555 (Mar 30, 2008)

Is retired!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

has a birthday coming in April


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Is a Valentine girl


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Likes computer games


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 30, 2008)

Probably has a Joisey accent!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

has a great occupation


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

^ Is a Jersey Girl


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

She's a cool song bird


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

^ is a VERY sweet lady


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Loves to sing


----------



## love dubh (Mar 30, 2008)

Lives in the bottom part of the state.


----------



## mango (Mar 30, 2008)

*was born in Ireland*


----------



## Buffie (Mar 30, 2008)

Grows pimpin facial hair.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 31, 2008)

Big knockers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Loves BHMs.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 31, 2008)

Dis Timberwulf guy ist vun of da kraziest peopule!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 31, 2008)

Should be watched closely around roof racks.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hangs out at the Clown Mart


----------



## Suze (Mar 31, 2008)

i like her sig!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Has a birthday coming up on Thursday - Happy Birthday!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Is ahead of her time.


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 31, 2008)

Has a sibling named rock


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Is from South California

(It's a misunderstanding... I have no siblings... I'm a member of the Brotherhood of Rock (& Roll)...)


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 31, 2008)

Has over 2,000 in rep


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Has over 2,000 in rep



She's living the good life in Southern California.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Joined in May, 2007.


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 31, 2008)

Is Dims top poster right now.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 31, 2008)

EK is a wonderful and beautiful lady with an exceptional kid... and she knows how to party!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 31, 2008)

is a man.....


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

has phenomenal red hair!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sam is an Aries.


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 31, 2008)

Might have been born in the same year as me based on her username


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Likes a quote by author Ram Dass


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

Has a Yahoo account.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 1, 2008)

Has a birthday in two weeks.


----------



## -X- (Apr 1, 2008)

has had her account for almost a year


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2008)

-X- said:


> has had her account for almost a year



Joined before being 18 !!!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

are you one of the lil rascals?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Swamptoad is married


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2008)

Is retired, likes Scrapbooking, poetry, music and movies.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Is retired, likes Scrapbooking, poetry, music and movies.



Obvious: Lives in the same state as Ms. Mossypants. 

Guess-ious: Maybe next door?? 


Oblivious: Lets her dog poop in mossy's front yard.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like soup


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Is a collage.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

Is one of the coolest things to come out of Germany since German chocolate cake. LOL


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

We have the same hilarious juvenile sense of humor and we have the same Birthday 
YAY April 13th!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 1, 2008)

Is everything nice


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 1, 2008)

Likes Ram Dass <NPI>


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 1, 2008)

Appreciates intelligent discussions


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Has been to the land of fun. :bow:


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 1, 2008)

Is a musician


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Is sporting a blue V-neck shirt today. :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

has over 7,000 posts


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

Loves Purple just like me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

...is a very kind person


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

is an artsy looking painting of a heart


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 1, 2008)

Has kinda like a Toad motif going on. But with a touch of swampyness.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 1, 2008)

einhorn finkel finkel einhorn


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

could really use some nickels and cheetos.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 1, 2008)

damn straight

so you play guitar?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah. :huh:  :doh:  

are you animated?


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

is psychic


----------



## Buffie (Apr 2, 2008)

Has purty eyes.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 2, 2008)

lives not in kansas


----------



## Buffie (Apr 2, 2008)

Also does not live in Kansas.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

Is not Catty


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

is Teto McGruff's mom...?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 2, 2008)

enjoys playing Peekaboo


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

is in serious need of some pie


freakin cuddle whore


----------



## Buffie (Apr 2, 2008)

Lives in a state with which you don't mess.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

lives in KC, MO- *NOT* KC, KS


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 2, 2008)

may have the initials S.M.A. and might have been born on April 13


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

has more green cans than me


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 2, 2008)

HE HATES THESE CANS! (whoops wrong thread)


desires more cans


----------



## Buffie (Apr 2, 2008)

Also does not live in Kansas. 



LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

knows much classic rock!


----------



## Buffie (Apr 2, 2008)

Is possibly cousin to the Wet Sprocket.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

has a bitchin' camaro!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

might turn into a prince if kissed


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

has a sideways camera... or walks on walls.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

wants to do this . . . not that


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

has an italicized drum roll...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Is member of this forum for a longer time than me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2008)

Is quite observant.....


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

resides right above Oregon.


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 2, 2008)

Likes poetry


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

likes poetry as well and writes some very good ones!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Is online now.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

Is trying to find something


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Has seen my profile.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 2, 2008)

Has no interests yet.


----------



## mango (Apr 2, 2008)

*has 5 gold rep cans.



*


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

is for hire


----------



## Spanky (Apr 2, 2008)

mango said:


> *has 5 gold rep cans.
> 
> 
> 
> *



should have this soundtrack playing in the background wherever he goes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN38uI2oKkA&feature=related


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

has changed master member to something other than master member...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

can receive email at Yahoo!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

does yahoo too


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

Is viewing the thread change a letter


----------



## mossystate (Apr 2, 2008)

is cute as a bugs ear


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

resides in the birthplace of Starbucks


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 2, 2008)

Is a very busy person


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

Went to college


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2008)

Likes pictures of hearts.....


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

Has green eyes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

Has a page on myspace.com


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2008)

Was born in 1966


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

was born on Valentine's day


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 2, 2008)

Is fluent in So Cal Val Speak...




... although she is not a Val.





Dude.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 2, 2008)

loves the smell of rose water 







I know . . . I'm an evil girl


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

doesn't blink... :blink:


----------



## Fire_in_AK (Apr 3, 2008)

Is a married amphibian.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

Likes MC Hammer


LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

recently repped me.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

recently repped ME... hahaha


and also plays the guitar.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

will be a member of this forum for a solid year coming up next month *May* ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> will be a member of this forum for a solid year coming up next month *May* ...



Likes guitar, electronic music, surfing the net, skateboarding and some television.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 3, 2008)

Has beautiful long hair.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Has an eye on us.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2008)

THinks of himself as a wolf....


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 3, 2008)

Is a borg . . . .


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

knows quotes by Charles Bukowski...


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 3, 2008)

Likes to play peek a boo!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

is a professional photographer


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Is allowed to recieve "two can jokes"...


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 3, 2008)

Has a ton of rep. Literally. Over 2,000.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Has a ton of rep and I think he deserved it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Likes several of the threads in the Lounge


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 3, 2008)

Is a poet.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 3, 2008)

Is Irish . . . .


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Is one post shy of having 600 posts!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2008)

Likes playing guitar


----------



## mossystate (Apr 3, 2008)

has a a slightly not to be trusted look in her eye...like..you never know...hehe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2008)

is a ginger


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Enjoys techno.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> is a ginger



*L*..not even close..camera flash..so..ha...now, back to your original program


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2008)

Joined in March 2006


----------



## Spanky (Apr 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Joined in March 2006



Lives about 2 - 2.5 hours from Charlotte depending on how fast you drive.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

^ has a TON of rep!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> ^ has a TON of rep!



Spanky vacations every year on an island in her state.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

ThickJersesyChik----

Does more than just post hot pics ---- thats what the green cans told me.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Spanky vacations every year on an island in her state.



has a 5 o'clock shadow


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Started a thread " Share your Art"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

Mariac1966 picks beautiful avatars! (I collect hearts!)


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 4, 2008)

TJC has an avatar that reminds me of Bette Midler for some reason...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

your signature is a portion of... 
Jack's Mannequin - "Holiday From Real" lyrics


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Should be updating his biography...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

He is still upside down


----------



## Spanky (Apr 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> He is still upside down



Probably knows the song "On the Way to Cape May".


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

also lives in Minnesota, as do I!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2008)

Is an incredibly nice man


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

has commented on my myspace page, well BOTH of 'em and is also a very nice woman!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 4, 2008)

has a new avatar


----------



## Spanky (Apr 4, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> has a new avatar



Has one eye like that gal on Futurama.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Has one eye like that gal on Futurama.



also has a b-day in January, as do I! :bow:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Is a cool peace loving toadie


----------



## Fire_in_AK (Apr 4, 2008)

Likes cats.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 4, 2008)

Fire_in_AK said:


> Likes cats.



Has a pic of her "little black dress".


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 4, 2008)

Has a birthday two days later than mine


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Was Maid of Honor at my wedding


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

^^Loves to play the 'song' game with me


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Loves to play the song game with me too


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

^^^ is a very good friend (we are sisters seperated at birth!)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 4, 2008)

Is a Jersey girl like me!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Is a preschool teacher


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Likes scrapbooking.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

is 100 posts shy of 17,000 posts! :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Likes the Song Flight of the Goblin


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I do like that song! 

has a poetic signature.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Smiles a lot. (At least here in the Lounge...  )


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

cannot be found in outer-space.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Is a good photographer.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Is also a very good photographer! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Is a band.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2008)

Is an 38 year old FA that lives in Germany.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 5, 2008)

Helps people get dialysis.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 5, 2008)

Is an engineer.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Is a California Girl!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Is a California Girl!



Is a Joisey Girl.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Has a funny accent....btw...only ppl from NY call it "Joisey" Spank...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Is a chik...


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 5, 2008)

Likes to quote wisdom from fellow dimmers in his signature line.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

^ has a LOT of rep for only 600 posts!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 5, 2008)

her second sig line can have LOTS of people feel better about themselves


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 5, 2008)

Her abbreviated Dims handle rhymes with saucy and bossy, but her whole Dims handle rhymes with great!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

^when I first came to Dims, I thought his handle was FAT man stan!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

^ is Italian


----------



## Spanky (Apr 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ^ is Italian



Knows more about ThikJerseyChik than the average Dimmer.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

^has a crush on Tori


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

likes things sweet and salty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2008)

Is in Texas


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

is flaky and delicious... much like a pastry.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

was born in 1985


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2008)

Is a Valentine Girl


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

has green eyes.


I thought I'd go for MAJORLY obvious


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

her car will be paid off by the time she graduates


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

has exciting plans to pay some bills tonight... very fun!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

^collects awesome rep!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> ^collects awesome rep!



Knows who Tori is, while I do not. Thus an unknown crush.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2008)

Has a hairy chest :batting:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

I 'borrowed' that information from your profile, Spanky...Ms. Amos?


----------



## mossystate (Apr 5, 2008)

thinks he is posing for a Bee Gee's album cover...yes....album


eta....haha...guess we all look at the most recently posted...


----------



## Spanky (Apr 5, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Publicly picks her nose. We gots pictures. Nyaaaaah. Thhhhpt.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2008)

Saves pics of nose meanderings..... :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

She is located in Your head


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

She has a beautiful new avatar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

had broccoli and cheddar cheese quiche for dinner


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 5, 2008)

Wants to go to Ireland.


----------



## Suze (Apr 5, 2008)

^
Enjoys posting in the Free Association III! thread.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 5, 2008)

has 1111 posts


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Likes club soda with ice


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

likes to scrapbook


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Her Mom wants to hook her up with a local weatherman.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

hahahaha



shares my birthday!! Yay 4/13


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

is a student ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Likes to post in The Last Word thread


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

posts in alot of the same threads as me


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> posts in alot of the same threads as me



Saved ... errrr.... :doh: .... :blink: ... where was I ?¿?¿?


Ditto on you too.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

hahaha


is the last poster on like 99% of my subscribed threads.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Shares the same birth date with Sugar and Spice


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Is retired.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Doesn't like to eat pizza at 2 AM


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

knows quite a bit of music.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Has a hairy chest


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

favorite color is purple


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Writes poetry


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

either enjoys going to the movies or watching them at home.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

has a beautiful, scenic Avatar


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Is born three years earlier than me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Likes to rhyme words


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Likes to change a letter.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Last logged into MySpace 2 days ago


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Might have a new network member.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

He is very handsome


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

likes my photography.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Favorite SNL sketch is "More Cowbell," with Christopher Walker and Will Ferrell


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

Enjoys Scrapbooking, poetry, music, movies and photography.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pet Peeve is paying high television bills for lousy TV shows.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

Actually reads the mundane Daily Pet Peeve of the Day thread! LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Enjoys playing the Daily TRivia Game


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

Also enjoys playing the Daily Trivia game....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Carried TLW in her arms yesterday while wearing her black cat running shoes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Is in Smurfville...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Is reflected, which makes sense since his location is in the mirror.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

enjoys silly cat pictures


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Is a rock chalk jayhawk... :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Avatar is now right side up


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

Has no pics of herself on her zoints profile


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2008)

likes them thar fairies


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Is squishy...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

Seems like a fun guy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

Likes being where the free wind blows


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

is in my head


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

fa man stan is in her network


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

resides in Smurfville ....


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 6, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> resides in Smurfville ....



has excellent taste in where he chooses to live


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

recently repped me!  and is NOT a douchenoozle! :huh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

^likes to play his guitar


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Loves her Oreo double doubles.:eat2:


----------



## runnerman (Apr 6, 2008)

Has just washed her cats ears and can't do a thing with 'em.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Lives in the same area as my home town.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 6, 2008)

Likes to do puzzles


----------



## runnerman (Apr 6, 2008)

Enjoys an occasional visit to the Jersey shore!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

Is a nice man...and a hottie to boot


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is a nice man...and a hottie to boot



Is a shameless flirt


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 6, 2008)

Has a cute, supple troll bummy :batting:


----------



## runnerman (Apr 6, 2008)

Is deliciously flaky . . . uh, flaky and delicious! :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

has sore knees from running


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

posted after runnerman.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

has a signature that is also a movie quote.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

it is? lol


has a very groovy frog icon in his sig.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> it is? lol
> 
> 
> has a very groovy frog icon in his sig.



Is a Jayhawk fan?? 

Now what university is that??


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 6, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Is a Jayhawk fan??
> 
> Now what university is that??



Loves Eli and the Giants as much as I do.....


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

likes Harry Potter.




Spanky said:


> Is a Jayhawk fan??
> 
> Now what university is that??



Darling Spanky, it's only the university that will be the NCAA champion by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> likes Harry Potter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is about as good at picking her team the eventual winner as NancyGirl74.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 6, 2008)

Is *not* a Cheese Head!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Is *not* a Cheese Head!



Will pole dance for roof racks.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

is the poster after fa man stan


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

is funny... and a valentine.




Spanky, is that sarcasm I detect? lol


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

is wide-eyed


----------



## Spanky (Apr 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> is funny... and a valentine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably says "yaaaa, yoooo betcha!" a lot. 



SMA413: Sarcasm?? Ooozing it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Was born in 1968


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

probably knows what color Smurfs turn when they choke...

Spanky- Sarcasm in my second language.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

watched Go, Diego Go ... or maybe not. :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Posted _Rat Race _in the Car Chase Movie Thread


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

has citrus soda cans


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

has another eye hidden away from the camera


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

Getting sick of him beating me to the next post. 




SMA: Kan - sas in German means "he who chokes"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Has 2 sons


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

is always beating me to post about Spanky.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> is always beating me to post about Spanky.



Since she knows what the hell a Jayhawk is, maybe can explain what the hell a Hoya is. <got yer return snark before you edited it!>


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

Even though you already got my snark, it needs to be public. LOL


needs to shave and stop giving me language lessons, Mr. Georgetown.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Even though you already got my snark, it needs to be public. LOL
> 
> 
> needs to shave and stop giving me language lessons.



<removed before>

Is young enough to be Stan's or my daughter. :doh:

Shouldn't you be in bed young lady?? ?


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

It's 11, sir. I'm a big kid. I think i can handle it.


lives in the land of 1000 lakes.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

is quite witty :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Posted after SMA


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

thinks i am having a sarcasm battle 









you quickly edited too.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Sneaks in ahead of people


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

quick with the editing!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

likes the Goonies.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Can receive email at AOL


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

joined the Dimensions Forum in Fall of 2007


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

recently changed his avatar.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

Is from the South.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

needs a geography lesson....

-Ms. Texas/Kansas/Missouri?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Plans on moving soon


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

is almost neck and neck with me in amount of posts.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

has more green cans than I do


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

has a beautiful avatar picture


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

has an avatar that reminds me of stop lights through a window when it's raining.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> has an avatar that reminds me of stop lights through a window when it's raining.



I made that, btw. I used some art program and just took a photo and deviated it somewhat using an effect called "circular waves." 

might soon be going to bed ...


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

likes photoshop.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

LIkes the movie _Juno_


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> likes photoshop.



Its called Irfanview -- but yeah .... it photo edits. 


Is good at the Movie Quote's Game


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Last movie he watched was Beowolf and Grendel


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Last movie he watched was Beowolf and Grendel




one of the last! 


took a picture of a light house.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Uses irfan view


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

made his avatar picture


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> made his avatar picture



Recently REPPED me  Thank you, and you're welcome


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2008)

Is 40 years old but doesn't look a day over 30......


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

She has blue roses on her MySpace page


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

just recently learned how to rep in the rep thread.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

Is probably going to be busy watching a basketball game tonight.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

is psychic.  LOL



Thanks for the rep, TraciJo!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 7, 2008)

SNA413 is a men's sport watch 


Oops, my bad I wrote a "n" instead of an "m"....




Ummmm... You are sleek and stylish! 











How about timely?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> SNA413 is a men's sport watch



Looks really hawt in those rockin' grampa glasses


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

Is not to be confused with a douche nozzle


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 7, 2008)

Teto McGruff's mom is number 3 on Google!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan is a double posting nerd!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> fa_man_stan is a double posting nerd!



Is really Alan Alda.....in glasses.....in 1983.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thinks that the best beer is _Free Beer_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2008)

Likes a quote by Helen Steiner Rice


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Likes a quart of Pork Fried Rice.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

Keeps pushing the rep limit!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2008)

Is a growing Gordito





*still befuddled about the fried rice remark* :huh:


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *still befuddled about the fried rice remark* :huh:




Gets befuddled easily.


(read above comment "Helen Steiner Rice" and "Pork Fried Rice") 

Ok, bombed. :doh: But it is OBLIVIOUS and obvious.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Adds postings to the Movie Quote Game


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2008)

Is even more befuddled than myself


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is even more befuddled than myself



Dislikes vegetable gardening. Loves white lines. Lots of 'em. 


(sorry, Mariac! missed your post above GEF)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Caused me to edit my posting


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2008)

knows how to cook salmon- and how to read between my white lines :batting: :bow: 


Edit: at Spanky- we all seem to be quick posters


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 7, 2008)

Has a lovely lovely avatar.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 7, 2008)

^^is across the Atlantic


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

Faster poster than I am here (Jersey Chiks always buttin in!)


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2008)

has a ton of rep


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Joined in December 2007


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Joined in December 2007



60s baby like me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wears a chain around his neck


----------



## Spanky (Apr 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Wears a chain around his neck



Looks at posted pics veeeeerrrrryyyy carefully!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Is a Salesman in Minnesota


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Is seemingly always the last poster when I enter this thread...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

He likes to follow me when posting here


----------



## runnerman (Apr 8, 2008)

Is surrounded by blue townspeople (but is not blue herself . . . very strange).


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

joined the forum at the beginning of 2008 ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

Has some singing Pixies on his MySpace site...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Claims that TLW has learned some foreign languages


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

Doesn't smoke.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2008)

Is a true German.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

Makes me wonder quite often...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2008)

Will never know for sure....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

Has a great sense of warmth.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

seemingly knows a lot about the last word


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

Decided to quote fa_man_stan.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 8, 2008)

Has a face in his signature


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 8, 2008)

Is from the land of fun part of Jersey


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Loves Christmas Decorations


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

Loves carousel animals


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

She is a Master Member


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

She's got the "know-how" when it comes to scrap-booking!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Recently made a questionaire


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Recently made a questionaire



I made that quite some time ago. Dates back to February 2006. Holy smokes!  I just resurfaced that thread. But it is true that I've made quite a few questionaires. 


just recently posted a thread about crossword puzzle clues


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 8, 2008)

Likes Trance music


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Likes Trance music



Is a wonderful mommy, yet has a wicked streak a mile wide & two miles deep


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 8, 2008)

Is also a wonderful mommy, yet has a wicked streak a mile wide & two miles deep


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 8, 2008)

Is a Carolina girl like me


----------



## Spanky (Apr 8, 2008)

Has a really GREAT av signature.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 8, 2008)

Is one of the girls . . . albeit an unshaved one


----------



## Spanky (Apr 8, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Is one of the girls . . . albeit an unshaved one



Is having a bad hair day?? But only from the neck up. 


(but a pretty face day, every day) 

speaking of "saving face" <whew!>


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

saved his/her face, recently


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2008)

Is a thinker and a doer.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Likes the color blue, but does not like the smurfs


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

was born in 1966, which started on a Saturday.... in case anyone was wondering. LOL


----------



## Spanky (Apr 9, 2008)

watched a team win a national championship which happened on a Monday....in case anyone was wondering. <crickets chirping>


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Spanky said:


> watched a team win a national championship which happened on a Monday....in case anyone was wondering. <crickets chirping>



No lambchops were actually hurt while in the making of Spanky's face


----------



## Spanky (Apr 9, 2008)

Is currently out getting a "mommy cut" hairstyle "special Troll edition".



"because <looking at current Troll hairdoo>.......damn!"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

likes ellipses about as much as I do...





and I believe the chirping you hear are thousands of little crickets saying "Rock Chalk Jayhawk"...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Loves her some B-ball.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2008)

Seems like a really nice lady


----------



## Spanky (Apr 9, 2008)

Seems like a really nice lady


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

Seems like a really ... *oh only worked twice* :doh:

Sometimes posts in this thread ahead of me ... and sometimes before me.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 9, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Seems like a really ... *oh only worked twice* :doh:
> 
> Sometimes posts in this thread ahead of me ... and sometimes before me.



Lives in the state run by Governor Hockey Hair AKA Governor Mullet.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 9, 2008)

Would like to sell you something


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

is from Jersey... and is Irish.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Has a test tomorrow


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

made a neat thread about crossword clues and such!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Said "Howdy" to Timberwolf at 7:44 PM tonight


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 9, 2008)

Is always the last person to post when I check this thread


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Has a lovely smile


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

In a forum rumble, she would say "Don't make me take my belt off!"


----------



## mossystate (Apr 9, 2008)

Is a red woman in a blue town.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Has posted messages over 5,000 times


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Is a very nice lady


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Treats others the way that she wants to be treated....with respect


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Is getting close to 2100 posts!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Loves to play the Songsters games


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 9, 2008)

Agrees that well behaved women rarely make history


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Is probably more delicious then flaky


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 9, 2008)

Is like kettle corn - sweet and salty :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

has posted a new picture as her avatar


----------



## Spanky (Apr 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> has posted a new picture as her avatar



Does more than just post hot pics**



** see you rep cans for pop up comment.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is one of those "happy, happy, joy, joy" People


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Loves to hang out in the Lounge


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Loves to hang out with me


----------



## runnerman (Apr 10, 2008)

Has a special reason for liking Valentines Day.

(Sorry if that's been said about 50 times before!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ran in the rain the other night


----------



## runnerman (Apr 10, 2008)

Has a thing for merry-go-rounds.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 10, 2008)

Is rethinking some things


----------



## runnerman (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, Elizabeth. 

Is devoted to her son.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 10, 2008)

Has a way with words ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Was born the same year as me


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Proves that Smurfville has internet access.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

is located in the mirror .....errr *looking glass*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Felt run down the other day


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

hopefully feels smurfy!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

Is a lil Swamp Toady.....


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 10, 2008)

is from Washington state... NOT DC!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

is playing peekaboo ... i see you in her avatar picture .....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Wants to know where the Zombies are


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Doesn't know where they are, either...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Likes to hang out in the Lounge


----------



## Paquito (Apr 10, 2008)

likes participating in music threads


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Likes Cooking


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Has created some interesting threads, lately.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Is a very interesting person


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 10, 2008)

Likes flowers and friends


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 10, 2008)

Is a good writer!


----------



## runnerman (Apr 11, 2008)

Is wiser now about the realities of life.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 11, 2008)

more than likely owns a pair of sneakers


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Is Amused


----------



## runnerman (Apr 11, 2008)

Has only 2954 posts to go to catch Mossy.


----------



## runnerman (Apr 11, 2008)

Damn. Make that 2945 posts (I think).


----------



## mossystate (Apr 11, 2008)

correcting himself will get him there that much faster


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Is located in Seattle


----------



## mossystate (Apr 11, 2008)

is oh so very wrong....


ha...i saw the first answer


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Keeps pushing the rep limit


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

Has two cans.


(Of rep.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

Is quite perseptive.....


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 11, 2008)

Has an inquisitive mind!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

Has Beautiful Flaming Red Hair.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Is a Senior BBW


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

Is fond of smurfs and Valentines day....


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 11, 2008)

Has a smile that lights up her face!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

Is from Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 11, 2008)

Has an avatar that exclaims his extraterrestrial tendencies!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 11, 2008)

Is getting ready to go camping.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

her favorite rep is being told that she does not look her age


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Has a really cute picture in her profile


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Has not been a member for a full year.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 11, 2008)

Is a member of the 500-rep club


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

She makes people happy simply by logging in


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Does more than just post hot pics.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Is mysterious


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Smurfs in the USA.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2008)

Has an obsession with Smurfs......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Isn't smurfish.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 12, 2008)

Is some kind of tree/canine hybrid, sent to reek havoc amongst the lumberjacks of british columbia


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

has 351 posts


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Posts very often in the lounge


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Is a very good friend


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Created two new fun games in the lounge


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

^^^ is a wonderful friend


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

has super-sized rep


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2008)

loves this thread


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

She is one of the first people to welcome me when I joined Dimensions.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 12, 2008)

Is giving her kitty the beauty salon treatment.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 12, 2008)

seems to know _very_ intimate things about the poster above her


ok..so i live for the easy joke


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 12, 2008)

is a hottie :smitten: :eat2: :bow:


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 12, 2008)

Get out of my head!!!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

her occupation is saving the world one person at a time


----------



## runnerman (Apr 13, 2008)

Knows what exit she is closest to on the Jersey Turnpike (as do all Garden Staters).


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Knows what exit she is closest to on the Jersey Turnpike (as do all Garden Staters).



Actually I grow up in Philly and could tell you more about Philly then I could Jersey. I only recently moved to Jersey 5 years ago.


Runnerman has a strong heart


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 13, 2008)

has an aliterative title none the less


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

moore2me is in his network


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Is in the blue Paradise.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

Also has an obsession with the color Blue.


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 13, 2008)

Has insight into people!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

Likes to take photographs of insightful people.....


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

looks good in blue


----------



## Paquito (Apr 13, 2008)

her birthday is today
Feliz Cumpleanos!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks, free!! 


doesn't skinny dip.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Is a member of the 500 club


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2008)

Spends a lot of time babysitting


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Is also a member of the 500 Rep Club


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Has once again posted right before me.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2008)

Spends a lot of time following mariac1966


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

can receive messages on AIM.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 13, 2008)

Is online now


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Is online, too...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2008)

Resembles a cute little space alien.....


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 13, 2008)

Now knows what SI means


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2008)

Now knows more about sex from the net than reality.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Likes fairies.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Never saw the movie Lord of The Rings but knows what a warg is


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Had overdosed on chocolate birthday cake!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

is close to 1,400 posts.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Is viewing thread Change a Letter


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Needs a clue.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

sometimes writes in white.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

sometimes forgets the rules of a (game-)thread


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

helped translate something for me.

thanks! :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

comes closer to his 7,777th post...

welcome!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

has a ton of rep.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

is one of the birthday girls!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

thinks I rock and stuff. 


You'd get return rep, but apparently I've repped too much in the last 24 hours... but you'll get it eventually.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

enjoys many of the same threads in the lounge that I also enjoy 

you can rep me if i do something stupid or silly in a post or if i make you laugh ... rep me double posting earlier in the change a letter thread. *doh*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Writes secret messages, hidden in plain sight.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Writes secret messages, hidden in plain sight.



reads secrets ... even the ones not-well-hidden. :shocked:


----------



## Samurai (Apr 13, 2008)

has a myspace


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

has a screen name that sounds like you're saying "Sam or I" which makes me giggle... since I am Sam. 


Yes. I'm a nerd like that.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

she is a sweet person


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

started my birthday thread. 

Thanks, Maria!!! It made my day that much better.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am glad that I was able to bring a smile to your day, Sam!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 13, 2008)

Posted some fabulous pictures of her and her sister.


----------



## runnerman (Apr 14, 2008)

Is a business entrepreneur.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Has a picture of himself....taking a picture of himself...on his profile.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Owns clothing


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Believes there is bran in the barn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

Is a lady that has neat hobbies.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Has quite an amazing array of pics for her posts!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

Has actually paid attention to posts.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 14, 2008)

Has a son


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Her favorite breakfast is Poached eggs on toast with pepper and salt!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

Her location name sounds like a nice drink to have while on the beach. LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Likes Italian Food


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Is an amazingly strong woman that I admire


----------



## Paquito (Apr 14, 2008)

Owns Clothing!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

reads av headlines.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

has an adorable avitar pic


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

claims to own clothing.... but for all we know, possibly just owns t-shirts? LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Is the third to notice Mellie's statement about clothing...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Is very observant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

Is personable.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Thinks I am typical german.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

can be vague at times


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 15, 2008)

Remembers Holly Hobby.....


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Remembers Holly Hobby.....



Aside from this thread, last posted in the "where were all the FA's when ..." thread.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 15, 2008)

Is also Mère, Okaasan, Maji


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

Her myspace page is set to private.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

interested in becoming a labor & delivery nurse


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 15, 2008)

States her mood as "awake" on her myspace page.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Will be going to the NAAFA convention this year


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 15, 2008)

Is stalking me . . . 

 just kidding


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

as of right now, has posted 743 times.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thinks my location sounds like a nice drink


----------



## runnerman (Apr 16, 2008)

Is a night owl!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

runs inside the beltway...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Started a thread for people wearing hats.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

started a thread about baker's dozen of movies ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Is the initial starter of the 5-letter version of "Change A Letter"


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

wondered how in the world he missed the rockabilly thread ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Has his first day of work today and needs some energy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2008)

Gives out great advice.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

knows things about me I don't even know myself...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2008)

Is reflected


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 16, 2008)

Has beautiful children


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2008)

Is a beautiful person


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

flutters, er... :doh: flatters sometimes

(though, as a fairy, maybe even both... )


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

He is located in the mirror


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 16, 2008)

Likes carousels


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Is proud to be Irish


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Resides in a perfume...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

Remembers an interesting thing about a lady....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

is sometimes a mystery to me...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

Is and always be in the dark about me......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Is one post shy from 2,600 posts


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Has 4 friends on MySpace


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2008)

Is very friendly towards others.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

has 5 grandchildren


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2008)

HAs a very flowery disposition.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Seems to have a flowery disposition herself.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Posts some very interesting words in the Change a Letter thread


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 18, 2008)

Is celebrating her great-neice's birthday this weekend.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

She has 3 brothers


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

She doesn't like Rap music


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Changed her Avatar picture


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

Is a CSI fan


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

LIkes to read books by Stephen King


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

Used to be a medical transcriptionist


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Loved lemon drop candies as a child


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

Really pays attention to posts! :shocked:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2008)

Is bootylicious :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Has a pokerface, sometimes.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Has a pokerface, sometimes.



Intimately knowledgeable of Wuppertal.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 20, 2008)

Has a wicked awesome avatar


----------



## Spanky (Apr 20, 2008)

Is way too, nice. 

I am a beautiful black cat. That ugly bearded guy is holding me back!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 20, 2008)

Doesn't watch Fargo at his house


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 20, 2008)

Has a pic of a GORGEOUS flower in her sig


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 20, 2008)

Has a pic of a GORGEOUS backside in her avatar


----------



## Spanky (Apr 20, 2008)

Can't believe how fast 10 years flashes by!


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 20, 2008)

Is very up-to-date on recent threads


----------



## Spanky (Apr 20, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Is very up-to-date on recent threads



Is changing her av on the fly!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

Is a married salesman that has two boys.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Struggles to have the last word...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

has recently been smurfed!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 20, 2008)

makes some super groovy tunage


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

doesn't like to be called Mel


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 20, 2008)

WOW! Also makes some super groovy tunage!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Has on several occasions had virtual minty mud pies flung at her. :shocked:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2008)

Has circular waves


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

is a flaky and delicious borg


----------



## Suze (Apr 20, 2008)

have a thing for wolfs.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

better known as Bubbles.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Is a member of the 500 club


----------



## Suze (Apr 20, 2008)

have a thing for this thread.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

has a very odd looking animal as a profile pic... what the hell is that? lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

is apparently quite curious...

besides, that should be an elephant seal...


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 20, 2008)

Changes his avatar quite often.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

wears glasses.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

Today is her only free day for a while


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

uses icons from the past as avatars.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Has finals coming up soon


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

is a strawberry shortcake (apparently)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

is howlin' with his pack


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Is in the strawberry fields


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

changed his avatar back to the wolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

has a Strawberry Shortcake avatar


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

has 8 friends in his network


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

knows apparently more about my network than I...
*goes to check*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

clarified the distinction between tlw and TLW


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

likes word games


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2008)

Also likes thoughs games but has trouble with the words sometimes.....


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

Her occupation is living life.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Also likes thoughs games but has trouble with the words sometimes.....


Indeed. Especially typos can sometimes send me into the desert... 



SMA413 said:


> Her occupation is living life.


Has a wolf in her network.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

is a very curious person with a vivid imagination


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Joined almost two years later than me


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Last logged onto MySpace on 4/13


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 21, 2008)

Likes two of my favorite shows - House and ER.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2008)

Has an "eeeeety beeeety widdle" profile pic.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 21, 2008)

Posted a very funny hedgehog picture in another thread


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2008)

One of only a few who know stan_der_man IRL. <and we need details before he comes back!>


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Has a weird avatar.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2008)

Thinks that the person above him has a weird avatar....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Runs a MSN group


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Posted a happy birthday smiley for Da Rev


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

is a strawberry


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

is confused


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2008)

Thinks that Timberwolf is confused.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

has asked the question "have you ever seen a suicidal cat?"


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

is located in a Beatle's song.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Sam! 

Has a very cute picture of herself as her avatar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2008)

Seems to like Valentines Day and Strawberries.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Has 191 posts less than the poster above (at the time I post this)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Seems to like Valentines Day and Strawberries.



How did you know !!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Has 191 posts less than the poster above (at the time I post this)



His brain does not work that well late at night


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

has apparently a good memory...


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

is the leader of the pack... vroom vroom. LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2008)

Has eight fingers and two thumbs


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

can state the obvious. 



But what if I DIDN'T have all 10 digits? LOL (Thankfully I do...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 24, 2008)

I would have been tactfully oblivious (obvious/oblivious thread  ) to it and talked about your pretty face instead :batting:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

awwww shucks, GEF.  lol


Too bad I can't rep you for that one.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 24, 2008)

Is getting ready to invoke Cougar Law


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

has 6 friends in her network


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

Her last initial is C... I think. 

And C is for Cookie....


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 24, 2008)

Just got some rep


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

is renting a beach cottage in Santa Cruz for a week this summer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

Is very informative about other's vacations.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

Joined almost a year ago.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 25, 2008)

Seems to like woman's bellies


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

Digs out surprising facts...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Doesn't eat crabs


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

is .... La Fraise!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Quotes Stan_the_man in his sig...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

Seems to have so affinity too a wolf....


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Shares some interesting Daily Pet Peeves ... :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

Notices my trivial persuits..... LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Sends me into the dessert, every now and then (or was it the desert? )...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

Makes no sense sometimes.....?:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

hasn't read *all* my posts... (would be a little too much to ask for, to be honest... )


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Doesn't wear lipstick


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

The right person too wear lipstick.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 27, 2008)

Initials are G.F.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 27, 2008)

wears glasses


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Hides her name and birth date in plain sight.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

States that TLW is good at fixing computers


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Gets closer to 3,000 posts.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

lives very far away from me


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 28, 2008)

has the same first name and last initial (but different birth year) as a certain French chemist and physicist


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

is brand spankin new to the boards! Welcome!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

went to dinner with her sister yesterday


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2008)

Likes posting on this thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Fights with question- and exclamation marks...


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

is howlin... hopefully not in pain.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Likes to hang out with her friends.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

has had a lot of rain recently


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

frequently posts in the Movie Quote Thread


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks red, round and juicy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Doesn't like to be told what to do


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol...that's true but how in the world do you know that from my avatar? 


Edit: I think I know now


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

From your post in the Hierarchy in Marriage? thread


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

knows alot about everyone.


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 28, 2008)

Likes to play peek-a-boo


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

has a thing for jets


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

has a good sense of humor


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

Has 3,015 posts in the strawberry fields... :blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 29, 2008)

his myspace ID name reminds me of Dances With Wolves...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

enjoys playing word games


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 29, 2008)

Hails from the land of chocolate.

Homer Simpson's voice: "Mmm, the land of chocolate..."


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 29, 2008)

Is a new member


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like a black heart


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2008)

Likes to wear purple


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

uses makeup on her eyes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

Notices other's eyes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Wears a second pair of eyes.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

Notices insignificant details about some people.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Can receive messages at MSN


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

Only thinks that I recieve messages on MSN, but is totally wrong.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

You can also receive messages at Yahoo!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

has been a member for less than a year.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 30, 2008)

User name is 1/2 numbers and 1/2 letters.


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 30, 2008)

Username ends in a palindrome


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

quite possible a fan of the Cornhuskers...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

is all ready for summer.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

feels that good friends are like flowers in the garden of life.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

loves the smell of campfires


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

posts in the movie watcher thread a lot.


----------



## Jazz Man (May 1, 2008)

Has the same initials as a certain middle-eastern country


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

Lives in Nebraska and likes Swimming, writing, music, acting, running, biking and hiking.


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

joined Dims the same month as me


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

is apparantly a KU basketball fan... but lives in Texas....


----------



## ekmanifest (May 1, 2008)

was born on independence day


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

uses frozen Pillsbury biscuits


----------



## Jazz Man (May 1, 2008)

Ends posts with a poem whose rhythm flows well.
Lines without rhythm belong down in hell.
Seriously, it's a major pet peeve
When the lines do not flow. Now I don't have to grieve.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

Will be spending a month in Japan.


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

her sn is an anagram for I Am Car/Mac Air/A Micra/Cam Air/Arc Aim/Car Aim/A Cram I/A Arc Mi/A Car Mi/Arc Am I/Arc Ma I/Car Ma I


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

plays with anagrams


----------



## kathynoon (May 1, 2008)

His signature has a face in it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2008)

Does volunteer work for people in the service


----------



## David Bowie (May 1, 2008)

she has green eyes and may be a fairy


----------



## Crystal (May 1, 2008)

His signature reminds me of Will Ferrell.


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

doesn't charge for hugs


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

wants a weekend from friday to monday


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

usually thinks the next poster isn't surprised.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2008)

Lives in Texas and likes too Hang out with friends, go to school, babysit, pet sit and house sit...


----------



## Jazz Man (May 2, 2008)

Used the wrong form of 'to' in that last sentence.


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

Might be a man who knows his Jazz ...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

Joined just a few days before me...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

frequently posts in the Question game


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

see above


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

likes to sleep late


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Likes Ryan Reynolds and Ryan Gosling


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

saw the Hot Boy thread


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

is happy that she only has one more semester before she can add R.N. to her name  Yeah for you!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2008)

Congradulates the one before her.


----------



## kathynoon (May 3, 2008)

Has a picture with a clock in it in her profile.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Loves chocolate cake


----------



## ekmanifest (May 4, 2008)

Wasn't crazy about the movie No Country for Old Men


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Likes the limerick posted by runnerman


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2008)

Notices the slightest things.


----------



## Jazz Man (May 4, 2008)

Lives life for a living


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Wants us to testify...


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

likes to have the last word.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

_Everywhere I Go _is her nephew's favorite song


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Knows quite a bit about Sam...


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

thinks only Slimer would enjoy a meal of slime.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Is Annoyed that she can't find her camera


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

knows her Harrison Ford movies


----------



## JayInBuff (May 4, 2008)

Is an expert at sitting.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Has an "I Love NY" shirt


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

thinks Jay is Jimmy Fallon


----------



## JayInBuff (May 4, 2008)

Thinks I'm not Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

might be having an identity crisis


lol


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

jayinbuff had LASIK done about 2 weeks ago


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> might be having an identity crisis
> 
> 
> lol



doesn't think Alaska is a good name for a cat


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

used to be a medical transcriptionist


----------



## Jazz Man (May 4, 2008)

May not be as much of a Jayhawk fan anymore


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

hasn't seen Anchorman


and I'm still a Jayhawk fan  just changing things up


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

is annoyed with the error messages received on this site tonight (that is annoying me too)


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

shares my frustrations


----------



## ekmanifest (May 5, 2008)

Is still a Jayhawk fan


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

most recently coined nickname is Orangutan


----------



## ekmanifest (May 5, 2008)

Likes Miss Toodle's pictures.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Is one post shy of 850 postings


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Mmmmm... strawberries.... gahhhh </Homer Simpson>


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

was born the year after me


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

Was born fourteen years and one month, after me.


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Has a heckuva trivia tourney going


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

Also enjoys his daily dose of Trivia.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

is very independent


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

averages about 12.08 posts per day


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

was born the same year the First version of Microsoft Windows is released.


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

knows really random trivia


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

Is younger than most of my kids.


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

does not look old enough to be my mom


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

Compliments and old Granny..,.. LOL


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

just wrote out LOL .... and I'm pretty sure that isn't "Lots Of Lollipops" :doh::happy:


----------



## kathynoon (May 6, 2008)

Has a picture of their user name in their signature


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

Has a signature of quotes from really wise people... and Sally Field


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 6, 2008)

Cutie-pa-tootie nursing student


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

spends her time being a goddess

Must be nice.  lol


----------



## JayInBuff (May 6, 2008)

Replies to new posts very quickly.


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

can't go to the 2008 Vegas bash.


It's all good- neither can I.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

Ate Craisins today


----------



## Jazz Man (May 6, 2008)

Ate strawberries at some point


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

was born on the day the Papal Conclave ended in Rome.


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

doesn't eat in bed


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

teaches how to rickroll...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

needs a new computer mouse


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

paints the devil on the wall 
(translation of an altered german proverb originally meaning "don't tempt fate")


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2008)

Is a wolf looking to the right. Or perhaps is looking to the left ... maybe it just seems like he is looking to the right from your perspective.


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

thinks Stan is a quotable Rockabilly nerd.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 7, 2008)

She is Sammy with a Y not ie


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

has the best birth date in the whole world


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

Is actually born


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Janis Joplin had a concert in Arizona the day after he was born


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

knows random facts about birthdays


----------



## Jazz Man (May 7, 2008)

Is a future former potential RN.


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

lives in the state where my best friend from high school lives/where I'll be in June.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

watches kids on Saturdays


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

Likes this thread and reads other's offerings.


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

thinks poop is the funniest word in the English language. 

lol


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

is going to watch the finale of Scrubs.


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

has supersized rep


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

tries to eat healthy


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

knows her Swedish music


----------



## Jazz Man (May 8, 2008)

Was born in the year the first ""Back to the Future" movie came out.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

likes grape soda


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

wears glasses


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Loves the rain


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2008)

Is another lovely Brunette BBW!


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Lives in the great Pacific Northweat... one of the most beautiful places on the planet


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Lives in the same state as my sister.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Lives in the state where the hottest temperature was recorded yesterday of 103 degrees


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Apprantly lives near Central Park 

Strawberry Fields


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

feels he is too old to take risks


----------



## kathynoon (May 9, 2008)

Finds someone in her life very critical and annoying.

You better not be talking about me Maria!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 9, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Finds someone in her life very critical and annoying.
> 
> You better not be talking about me Maria!



Is super duper smart and has an advanced degree in mathematics.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Finds someone in her life very critical and annoying.
> 
> You better not be talking about me Maria!



Of course I am not talking about you


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

Ashmamma is into meditation.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

is from the lone star state...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Lives in a country where Berlin is the Capital


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 9, 2008)

Was born the year The Beatles _Revolver _album was released.


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

has an applehead siamese cat with some odd behaviors...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

was born the year after I graduated high school


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 9, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> has an applehead siamese cat with some odd behaviors...



LOL Good heavens, how did you remember that???


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

haha- I just looked it up in your past posts  I'm not THAT good at remembering random trivia.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

was born the same year I started Moore College of Art


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Is located in a Beatles song


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

has a phenomenal taste in music


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Is a Kansas fan in texas


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

is an honorary rasta


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Lives in a state who's motto is "_Friendship_."


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Joined dims 11 months after me


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Lives in the city I use to live in prior to November 2002.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 9, 2008)

Has a signature that relates friends to flowers


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

has a tongue piercing


----------



## Jazz Man (May 9, 2008)

Has an avatar that looks way better than the ones in stores


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

went Mother's Day shopping on Tuesday


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 9, 2008)

Reads other threads and remembers detail


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

Apparently needs to get out of my head!!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

has seen the Duggar's on Discovery Health Channel before


----------



## kathynoon (May 10, 2008)

Has posted almost 3 times as me, in 1/2 the time.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Will be going to Australia in a few weeks


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2008)

Has a strawberry as her avatar, cause she likes um......


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

one of her pet peeve's is people who show up late


----------



## Jazz Man (May 10, 2008)

Remembers more about me than I do


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2008)

Is uninformed but considers the obvious......


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Peggy Lee had a hit record with "Lover" the year Grandi was born


----------



## KnottyOne (May 11, 2008)

Has yahoo messanger


----------



## Jazz Man (May 11, 2008)

Plays water polo


----------



## SMA413 (May 14, 2008)

might enjoy jazz flute...



... but he hasn't seen Anchorman, so he might not think that's funny...


----------



## SMA413 (May 14, 2008)

might enjoy jazz flute...



... but he hasn't seen Anchorman, so he might not think that's funny...


----------



## JayInBuff (May 14, 2008)

Double posts.


----------



## kathynoon (May 14, 2008)

Has a great idea for chocolate lovers


----------



## mariac1966 (May 14, 2008)

Went to Drexel College


----------



## KnottyOne (May 15, 2008)

Plays a lot of the random game things on the lounge boards


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

is General of the Streets


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

knows the names of several movies that were based on TV shows.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

changed a letter, recently (or maybe even two)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

is happy to see the forums up and running again.


----------



## JayInBuff (May 15, 2008)

Has super-sized rep.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

is a Title Changer


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

Is a nice lady that notices others here on the board.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2008)

Has some cute smileys/cartoons to put into her posts


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

Her profile pic was either taken Dec 2, 2007 or Feb 12, 2007... ?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Feels like she is forgetting to do something today


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

Is a very friendly lady and love this thread.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

Likes to go fishing


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

Doesn't know that I havent gone fishing in over ten years.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

joined Dimensions a year ago sometime this May. :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

Doesn't know that I RE-Joined Dimensions a year ago sometime this May, but have been here for much longer....


----------



## KnottyOne (May 16, 2008)

Lives in the Pacific Northwest


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

is overdosed on apathy


----------



## JayInBuff (May 18, 2008)

1st to post since 05-16-2008 11:24 AM.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

Goes to church


----------



## SMA413 (May 19, 2008)

must have been sooooo bored without Dims...



I know I have.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

apparently was bored out of her head while being without Dims.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

has joined the club of not knowing what to do without Dims!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

apparently doesn't now I'm one of the founders of said club...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Created a new thread recently


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

enjoys said thread


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

is searching for an occupation


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2008)

Understands that Timberwolf is in search of an occupation.


----------



## SMA413 (May 19, 2008)

lives in the 42nd state


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Lives in the 2nd largest U.S. State


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2008)

Likes Strawberries and lives in Strawberry fields......?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

her favorite author is J.K. Rowling


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2008)

Lives for this thread...... and keeps it alive.....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

Won't let this thread die, either...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

tlw frequently keeps him company


----------



## Jazz Man (May 21, 2008)

Joined during the hottest month of the year


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

lives in the Cornhusker State


----------



## Jazz Man (May 22, 2008)

Probably doesn't live in the Cornhusker state.


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

His profile pic was taken with a bulletholed statue.


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

May be in a dwarf's stranglehold


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

Can now change their user title. :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

Likes Lloyd Alexander books and The Ting Tings 




pendulous said:


> May be in a dwarf's stranglehold



What?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

sometimes gets surprised by wild guessings based on her avatar...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

Thinks in Canis Lupus terms.


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

thinks Vanic is in a panic.


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

does NOT know LOOSELY what is going on ...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

once had been ahead of me, postcount-wise...


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

Is a howlin' wolf!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

Luckily doesn't have warts like real toads.


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

posts creatively with pictures ....


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

His wife is glad that he really don't have a toad's traits.


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

has an old-school Nintendo system


----------



## KnottyOne (May 23, 2008)

Loves The Format more then me


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

has had too much apathy...


----------



## KnottyOne (May 23, 2008)

Runs with his pack


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

Michael Nutter is the mayor of the city where he lives


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

thinks mathematicians count


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

questions the job of a mathematician


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

Stays up to date with other's information.


----------



## Jazz Man (May 24, 2008)

Took a picture at 8:26


----------



## KnottyOne (May 24, 2008)

Believes you should love your enemies to mess with them


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

Is misinformed.... ?:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

doubts my innocence...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

likes to drink iced tea


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2008)

Is a brunette that likes strawberries amd the color red.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

believes in being honest


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2008)

Pays attention to other's personalities.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

defines paradise as not having to live paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Wonders if there's a difference between manly thinking and women thinking.


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2008)

Got rid of that "Chalk, Hawk, Jayrawk" sig thingy below her av. 

What was that again???


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Mr. Bitterness, I believe you're searching for "Rock Chalk Jayhawk". 


Thinks cat fever is a good thing. Well sir, let me educate you- cat scratch fever...


----------



## Spanky (May 27, 2008)

Knows where "tin horns" come from. 



** And Mr. Bitterness is my father. My name is Sourpuss.


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

is a tinhorn.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 28, 2008)

Is in a car for her avatar pic


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

has a new avatar picture


----------



## Spanky (May 28, 2008)

Gets her posts in pretty darn fast making others have to quickly edit.


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

is tooooo sssllllloooooowwwwwwww....


lol


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

educates others about cat scratch fever


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2008)

Has interesting thoughts too share.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Has some interesting thoughts to share, too...


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Is interested in music-making on PC ....


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

likes Fox Racing shirts.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 28, 2008)

Joined DIMS one year and one day ago


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Likes Sublime!


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

works in healthcare... yay!





KnottyOne said:


> Joined DIMS one year and one day ago



Wow... I didn't even realize that. LOL... happy 1 yr anniversary to me!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

has new glasses...

happy anniversary, Sam!


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

thanks 



doesn't think you can be too nice


----------



## KnottyOne (May 28, 2008)

Has a "hidden" signature which is mad funny


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

posts after me alot in this thread... are you stalking me? Cuz that would be great


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

had a lime slush today


----------



## KnottyOne (May 29, 2008)

Posts here a lot more then I do


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Is apparently to be found in Philly


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

likes the music of Yello ....


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Is a night owl


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

sometimes, too, is a night owl!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

LIkes an old show that Blackjack also likes


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2008)

Has interesting tidbits of knowledge too share.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

tlw shared a picture of his unhappy cousin with her


----------



## KnottyOne (May 29, 2008)

Wakes up and posts a lot earlier then me


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

lives where I was born.


Yay Philly! lol


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

is Phenomenal ....


----------



## Spanky (May 29, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> is Phenomenal ....



Is in Minnesota.

Is not from Minnesota.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Closes in on the 2,000 post mark.


----------



## Spanky (May 29, 2008)

Closes in on the 20,000 post mark.


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

apparently likes to put Starbucks cups on his head... :huh:


----------



## Spanky (May 29, 2008)

Born in the same town as me. (thought she was too much of a smart-arse not to have some Philly in her) 



note: Dunn Bros. not Starbucks. 
Can't speak for the dog......except he likes decaf. Don't know why, don't ask....


----------



## KnottyOne (May 29, 2008)

Doesn't have any room for cream


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

has a Wildcats water polo shirt.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2008)

Has some groovy new glasses


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure she has more rep than God... if God were on Dims.  


I'm so going to hell, aren't I?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2008)

Doesn't realize that Tina, AM and Lilly are actually the ones that have more rep than Gawd....


----------



## JayInBuff (May 29, 2008)

Has posted 44 times to this thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2008)

Had to point out what a post whore I am


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

loves freebies


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Just about done with her painting project


----------



## Spanky (May 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Just about done with her painting project



Maybe is a Beatles fan???


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

is now a frequent poster in the "Out Of Place" thread


----------



## Spanky (May 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> is now a frequent poster in the "Out Of Place" thread



Was born AFTER John Lennon died.


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

Doesn't mean I can't appreciate the music.  


Shares a birthday with Rainn Wilson


----------



## Spanky (May 29, 2008)

Aaaaaack!


Number one song the day she was born:

We Are the World, USA for Africa


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Had to point out what a post whore I am


GEF made me laugh with this post.  But I couldn't rep her for that... 

(besides, this was post #124 in this thread...)


----------



## SMA413 (May 30, 2008)

lists "searching" as an occupation... which makes me think of scavengers and archaeologists...


----------



## KnottyOne (May 30, 2008)

Would be cool with me stalking her haha


----------



## SMA413 (May 30, 2008)

He's a rockstar.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

feels that home improvements are a vicious cycle


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2008)

Actually reads all the posts here no matter how silly at times.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 30, 2008)

Lives in a state that I am looking at Grad Schools in


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

has facial hair


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

Has fruity appeal


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

cries when watching Forrest Gump


----------



## JayInBuff (May 31, 2008)

Can turn grinds into drinks by changing only one letter.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

Has an avatar that looks like Voldimort's all seeing eye.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Her pet peeve for the day for yesterday was about rising gas prices


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

Reads the Pet Peeve of the Day!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

Apparently has mixed Harry Potter with The Lord Of The Rings some posts before...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 31, 2008)

is running with his pack


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

took her girls out for ice cream on Saturday


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

Hopefully is having a good day today........


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Got 8 questions correct in the trivia game today


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2008)

Visits the Trivia game and checks other's scores.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

Brought said trivia game to us.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2008)

had some knee pain the other day. 

Doing better, I hope


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

Lives in the state one of my favourite bands is from...


It's a bit better, thanx.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2008)

Is a really nice, polite guy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Likes to read and play chess


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2008)

Is always the one that I have to state the obvious about.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Is a senior BBW...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

His knee is still bothering him


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Is a strawberry fan


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Is a very nice person


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Is a very nice person, too


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

posted exactly 2 hours after my last post


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

has super-sized rep


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

put his *thinking hat* on after he posted here.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Apparently reads threads she doesn't post in


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 5, 2008)

Seems to be of the "starving artist" persuasion


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lives in a rural area


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

Posted again yesterday after I did.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

got repped 'cos she is nice.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

Isn't very aware that he is nice too, even if he is a toady.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

Digs out some strange cat pics, sometimes...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

Thinks that I dig out some strange cat pictures, but doesn't realize how fun it is.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Her pet peeve of the day is men who don't take no for an answer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2008)

She reads my Pet Peeve of the Day.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 6, 2008)

Apparently has a different pet peeve every day


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 6, 2008)

Is Testify!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Believes one of the strongest things in any relationship is trust


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2008)

Takes notice of other's messages all of the time and is a nice person by commenting on them.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Has a lovely new picture of herself for her avatar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2008)

Was here before me today........


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Changed her avatar picture back


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 8, 2008)

Hasn't had any tornado warnings.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

He is trained and skilled in the use of military aircraft and its warfare systems


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2008)

Was here yesterday after Jazz Man....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

is not very daring


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2008)

Once agian here way before me..... but doesn't know that I am more daring then she will ever guess me too be.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 10, 2008)

posted 2 1/2 hrs ago...





lame one, i know


----------



## user 23567 (Jun 10, 2008)

wears glasses


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 10, 2008)

Has part of the name of an unsuspecting SAM victim (Scotty O)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

was born 15 days before Halloween


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2008)

Is wearing a funny red and white Christmas hat in her profile picture.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 11, 2008)

Posts here a lot more then i do


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 11, 2008)

Born 20 days after Independence Day


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2008)

Was once again here before me today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jambalaya (On The Bayou)" by Hank Williams was a hit record the year she was born


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2008)

Seems to be always the one above me.........


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

Is in Washington state .....


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 13, 2008)

Is wearing a fox racing shirt in his profile pic


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

occupation is wandering philosopher .....


----------



## user 23567 (Jun 13, 2008)

Has a lot of posts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

Grady is now hiring


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2008)

doesn't know who's behind her


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

has been missed!


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 13, 2008)

thinks only fictitious turtles should skateboard...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

had sushi for dinner Friday night


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> thinks only fictitious turtles should skateboard...



interesting!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> had sushi for dinner Friday night



Is interested in Photography ....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

Is a Nursing Assistant.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Would like to see Loch Ness, Scotland


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 14, 2008)

Has undoubtedly had to listen to incomprehensible doctors on many an occasion.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Would like to go on an African Safari


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

missed something, lately...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

Has too get up too speed here........


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

didn't have much luck with the trivia questions today


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

Noticed that I suck at trivia....... :-(


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Likes to go fishing


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

Doesn't know that although I do like to go fishing, I haven't gone in many years......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

the last two posters make me feel like having a deja vu... :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

he is right behind someone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

They are both ahead of me.......


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 14, 2008)

Does not send random gold stars or high fives


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

was on the swim team in high school


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2008)

Is once again ahead of me.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

Apparently stalks Maria...   Though possibly unintentional...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

has an Arabian Proverb in his signature line


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

Quotes a poem of Helen Steiner Rice in her sig.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

feels that another Hulk movie _is _necessary


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

Didn't read my post right...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2008)

Obviously doesn't realize that I am not stalking Maria.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

is the poster ahead of me today


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

switched places with Grandi


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

is very good at noticing details


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

Helped me understand a word that was used in Change A Letter (5 letters) v3.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Enjoys watching CSI


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

Is quicker that a speeding bullet here...... :happy:


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 17, 2008)

Is no fan of the oil companies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2008)

Is amazingly bright and notices things that other's aren't fans of......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2008)

Is wondering where everyone went too.........:blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

is the lovely lady in blue


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2008)

Is also just as lovely in Strawberry Red.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Uses "too" quite often...


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 21, 2008)

Is clearing his throat.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

Is a young whipper shapper compared too me.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

her pet peeve of the day is about women who wear too much makeup


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

She reads my Pet Peeves of the Day thread.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Lives in a State named after a president


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

Lives in Strawberry Fields but I am not sure where that is..... I wonder if there is whipped cream there too.........


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

feels that tlw is the coolest cat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

Knows that I know that tlw is the coolest cat because she read the LAST WORD thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

notices that Maria reads many threads...


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 22, 2008)

Is from Germany


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

likes silver over gold


----------



## heybabylover (Jun 23, 2008)

hey, man. May i have a question? May i post a message to you?


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 23, 2008)

has a question


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 23, 2008)

Plays the piano with her hair


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 23, 2008)

Is from Nebraska


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

thinks that outsiders don't play... or so... :blink:  :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

has inside information that tlw likes the Flintstones


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

Makes this thread lots of fun.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2008)

Is obviously all alone here today so far and has been since yesterday.


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)

has a cute avitar thingy of some happy singing chick in blue


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 24, 2008)

has some great tattoos and a rockin' style.. and has links to her paysite that a mod will likely make disappear.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 24, 2008)

Has a debt to spaghetti.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

would like Timberwolf to make a chocolate chip cake


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2008)

Wants Timberwolf too make a chocolate chip cake


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 26, 2008)

Is suddenly not very original


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

posted a quote from Spaceballs in another thread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2008)

Posted after someone that is a bit oppinionated......


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

Gets lost when she goes to Portland, Oregon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2008)

Notices other's idiosyncricies.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Gives me a hard time to find out what she means.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Is a Scooby Doo Fan


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

apparently reads all threads...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

has posted in the thread things to say in a forum rumble


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 29, 2008)

Needs to replace her allergy medication. May find helpful information at http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080422121202AAACOVK


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey jazz Man...Thanks for the information


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2008)

Is apparently getting some help for her allergies......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Never fails to confuse me...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

was born 3 years after me


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2008)

Was born 14 years be for Me.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

leaves me confused once again


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Was born 14 years be for Me.......



If I was born 14 years before you, I would be older than you. 

I find myself in agreement with Timberwolf.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 30, 2008)

Is confused.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

has a curved spine


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

is a strawberry with incredible balance ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> If I was born 14 years before you, I would be older than you.
> 
> I find myself in agreement with Timberwolf.




Sorry I meant 14 years after me, my bad........ you young whipper snapper you! LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

Is a toad with warts?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

is annoyed by people who crack their gum


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 2, 2008)

Was born on Valentines Day


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Has a paper to write


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2008)

Had a paper to write, or still has too.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe confused about the poster above her


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 2, 2008)

Retired from a really frustrating job (or so it seems).


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

has been to Asia


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Knows that Jazz Man has been too Asia.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Has observed that Grandi Floras really enjoys games.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Didn't realize that he was supposed to _comment about the person above him_, not about what he has observed himself personally.......


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Discovered that I'm not as smart as I pretend to be.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

He just misplaced his smartness for a short while.....


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Has a heart as big as her wonderful smile.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 3, 2008)

Is a software engineer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

HOpefully has finished writing his paper


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Is hopeful that he has finished his paper......


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Doesn't have any phobias


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Comes in chocolate-coated variety.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Likes quotes from Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Would not want to be suffering from cancer (me neither, Grandi)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Is in agreement with me about CANCER.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

- The Today Show premieres on NBC the year she was born.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Investagates other's birthday months for infomation.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

has noticed that I have an inquiring mind


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Notices when others notice things about her.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Is gone for the day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Is quite new to the board.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Is a veteran board wolf with 18K+ posts. *salutes*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Is located in Miami

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

The Beijing Subway begins operation the same year he was born


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Is a fountain of trivia.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Is a very interesting person


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

is still a strawberry


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2008)

Is fascinatingly interesting....


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 4, 2008)

Is listening to her head roar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

has not been to Australia yet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Is once again the last poster before me...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

He is following me and also ahead of me


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Has a point


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2008)

Thinks the other person has a point, but isn't too sure about it......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

thinks I'm not sure...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

feels his brain is working too slow today


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 5, 2008)

Walks on Cool Whip, I think.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

found why.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 6, 2008)

Has deja vu.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

Thinks about things that have happened before......


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

is annoyed by the gas prices


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

She is probably annoyed at the gas prices too...... _lame, I know....._


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

has apparently been running out of ideas for this thread...

(she's not to blame for it... we need more participiants.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

Noticed that I am running out of ideas for this thread, _I need to get a life..... Tee Hee_


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

thinks that she needs to get a life...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

has noticed that we have a limited number of participants in this thread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

Would like to see more participants in this thread because she has noticed that there is only a limited amount of participation from the few participants.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

is a baby boomer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

Knows that I am a Boomer and likes me any ways.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Has never heard of Hershey's Chocolate World


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

is surprised that someone hasn't heard of HCW


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't understand that I have actually heard of Hershey's Chocolate World, but have never seen it.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Got 9 out of 10 trivia questions correct today


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

Doesn't realize that I had a tooth pulled yesterday and I am a baby today......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Is a baby in the far north west...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

Should feel more sorry for me........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

doesn't know that I actually feel sorry for her


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

has an appointment today


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

reads threads without participating


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2008)

Hopefully understands that I appreciate his sympathy, and should know that I am getting much better....... and must know already that I thank him too...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

Watches America's Got Talent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)

Probably thinks America's Got Talent is just as stupid as I do......


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Is from the opposite coast as I am.


(Am I doing this correctly?)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)

She is doing this the right way.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

is quite witty


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Probably thinks America's Got Talent is just as stupid as I do......



Actually I have never watched the show, so I don't have an opinion of it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Frequently visits morewords.com to help him.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2008)

Knows that the one above her frequently visits morewords.com to help him and that he thinks that I am witty.........


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

was born in a leap year


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2008)

Posts interesting facts.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Gets annoyed by people who abuse their power


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

is a strawberry ... bearing sweetness


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

is online now.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

has three dots in his location and member title ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

causes circular waves


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

is "flowrebmiT" spelled backwards


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

likes to write poetry


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks sexy in purple.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2008)

is one of those hot guys that I might flirt with but never touch


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

has a new avatar picture of herself, which is really cute.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)

Has a nummy looking strawberry as her avatar....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

seems to be hungry...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)

Thinks that I might be hungry.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

can recieve yahoo messages


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

has a new picture of a wolf.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Isn't with us long enough to know that said pic isn't new...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

Is located in a barley field


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

has changed her avatar pic


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)

Notices when someone changes their avatar....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

counts 3,584 posts, as of now


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)

Has 19,395 Total Posts so far....... and counting........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

posted this 7 posts ago...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

Is mistaken........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

apparently knows more than I do


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

Is so wrong again..... I know a lot less than many others.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

keeps on telling me I'd be wrong


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

Isn't wrong, but don't know that I don't know what he thinks I think I do.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Is trying to confuse me, apparently...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

Is apparently as confused as I thought......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

found me in a state of confusion...


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 18, 2008)

Has foreign language skills that I am jealous of.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

makes me wonder why...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you really wondering why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Doesn't know that I always wonder why...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Has a cool white wolf avatar


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

her favorite color is purple


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

is a disguised angel ....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

feels a little drained today


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

is right here, wherever that may be...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

has posted a pointless post to prove a pointless point


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

got confused by one of my posts...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

Noticed the same thing as I did with the above poster......


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

doesn't realize that I am not the confused one


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

Should know that I Confuse easily by now.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

tries to confuse us


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Is this a support group for confused people?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Is this a support group for confused people?


wonders if this is a support group for... but see yourself...


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2008)

I see a young lupine calling for her pack.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

sees a young lupine calling for her pack (though I honestly wonder where... on TV?)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2008)

Thinks like a canine.....?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Changed the topics of questions in the Trivia game recently


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2008)

Plays the Daily Trivia game once in awhile.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

gets annoyed by people who make a loud scene in public


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 22, 2008)

Had her stomach stapled, which sounds really painful


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

His favorite time of the year is late spring


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Had her stomach stapled, which sounds really painful



**It was a very painful surgery and painful recovery...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

Endured a painful surgery and recovery from that surgery.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

is proud of the person she is


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

Notices other's personalities.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Likes to participate in Change a letter word games


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

likes to do so, too


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Is now in Speechless City


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

Comes up with the oddest names for things......


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

I think she is talking about the poster above me


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

Doesn't understand that I know that she posted; "Is now in Speechless City" ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

didn't recognize me actually being there...







<<-- see yourself...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Is a handsome wolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

has 5,700 posts right now...


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 23, 2008)

Has photographed lots of flowers and invertebrates


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

is very knowledgable about fruit


----------



## Kareda (Jul 23, 2008)

mariac1966-- Loves "games" in the lounge


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2008)

Is Cute But Pshyco..... or so the avatar says......


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

Grandi Floras can read


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

Is from Omaha


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

is located behind the moon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 25, 2008)

Likes to comment other's accomplishments and interests.....


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 26, 2008)

Wears cool, dark colors


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)

Notices what other's like to wear in the color of clothing........


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

considers herself to be a nonconformist


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)

Likes to read other's postings and comments on them once in awhile....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

Is obviously alone here since yesterday....... :-(


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

Knows that a hummingbirds wings make a HUMMING sound because they flap so fast in the wind.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Likes to read other's postings and comments on them once in awhile....





Grandi Floras said:


> Is obviously alone here since yesterday....... :-(


Posted twice in a row


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

Posted at the exact same time as me


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

Is ahead of the previous poster.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

is following me


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

Just realized that I am following her... LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

follows Maria


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2008)

Follows whoever is above him.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Has discovered a most important aspect of this tread.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

is familiar with the Temple of Typorah


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

posted here about an hour ago


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Lives in a different time zone than me


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 28, 2008)

May or may not be in a different time zone from me because I'm not sure where "right here" is.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

LIves in the Cornhusker State


----------



## CurvyQT (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks really cute in a Santa Hat.:kiss2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

has recently joined Dimensions!!! Welcome aboard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

Likes to welcome newbies to The Dimensions Forum.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

just typed out what I was thinking...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

Sometimes thinks what I want to type before I type it........=>


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 29, 2008)

Doesn't like people dressing and driving


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

has some shirts from his high school days


----------



## Jazz Man (Jul 31, 2008)

Has a dog.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Likes the theme song from the show "Facts of Life."


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)

Likes many parts of this forum and posts often too.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Shares a birthday with the oh-so talented William Hung, of American Idol infamy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

has returned (from wherever she has been)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

has noticed that Sam has been gone for some time


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

Is a Valentines Day Baby just like my oldest Grandaughter and Meg Tilly, Gregory Hines, Florense Henderson, Vic Morrow, Hugh Downs, Jimmy Hoffa and Jack Benny.... LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Has no desire to try sushi


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

Pretty much reads most of my postings and replys.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Is a fun contestant in the Lounge Games


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Is apparently an angel in disguise.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Will be off to the airport in a few days


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Is coming up on her 1 yr Dims anniversary


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Will be a wonderful nurse when she finishes her last semester


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

is offering up suitcases left and right. LOL


Thanks


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

hey.. what are friends for if they can't lend you things..... even if we are miles and miles and miles apart!! LOL!!


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 2, 2008)

Is a fan of figure skating


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

has an interest in acting


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

Aknowledges other's Interests.


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 6, 2008)

Was curious about apples


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

Is a friendly man what comments on other's posts in a possitive way.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

was absent from playing the games yesterday


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2008)

Missed me the day I was gone from the games.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

Had a lot of work to do the day before.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

has some very cleaver posts in the "bump" thread


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 7, 2008)

Lives in a state that borders the state I was born in.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Has a very handsome picture of himself on his profile page


----------



## Kareda (Aug 7, 2008)

is a very Kind spirit


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

is a proud mother of 2 children


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2008)

I can tell she has a twinkle in her eye.....


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 8, 2008)

Has gorgeous, long hair.


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 8, 2008)

Has wanted a wormery for awhile.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 9, 2008)

Notices odd things......


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

does not like to be interrupted when talking


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

Pays attention to a person's pet peeves and the other ones that I find along the way.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

ponders about pumpkins...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

is having a bumpathon in the BUMP thread


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 10, 2008)

has rented out space to a cricket


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think he must know my noisy cricket neighbor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)

Tells it like it is.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2008)

There is a good chance that I above don't know what I am talking about most of the time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

Apparently was quite lonesome here, yesterday...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

has trouble sleeping sometimes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2008)

Isn't here yet today......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Is here today...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

is 2 paw prints above me


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

has been 2 paw prints below me...


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 13, 2008)

Has either left an organization or lost a limb recently.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 13, 2008)

Is a fellow "Husker"


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

has been dubbed "ren-ren" by her boss


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

Played Grandi Floras Daily Trivia Today.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

has classified information that Betty Crocker burnt her buns!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

Noticed one of my sillier posts...... :blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

the post may have been silly... but it was cute and brought a smile to me


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2008)

Likes it when I make her smile.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

makes people smile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

I think that I have put a smile on his face from time to time too......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

thinks right


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

is not in front of the moon


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Rented the movie Ratatoullie tonight


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

Hasn't told us what she did last night.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Would like to be a government figure


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

Finds interesting things in the forum to comment about.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Does not agree with the idea of havng an "OPEN" relationship


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

Takes notice of other's likes and dislikes.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2008)

Is after herself..... lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

has double posted


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

appears here as oriental poppies


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Inspired me to post this picture:


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 19, 2008)

Found possibly the best image I'll see today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Is an art student!


----------



## Jazz Man (Aug 19, 2008)

Is right THERE is NJ.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Posted 1.29 post(s) per day.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

is now located in Oblivion Junction


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

has a new profile pic...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

posts an average of 19.29 posts per day


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

has an average of 18.04 ppd


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 20, 2008)

is vintage...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

is back from Israel


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

has a thing for oriental poppies... but hopefully not the end product of oriental poppies... (heroin)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

will be starting school very soon


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> has a thing for oriental poppies... but hopefully not the end product of oriental poppies... (heroin)



my avatar is actually a painting by Georgia O'Keefe, one of my favorite artists!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2008)

Knows a good artist when she sees one's work.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

Is once again just before myself... lol


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

keeps beating me to the top of a new page. LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

Actually posted ahead of me, just before I have to leave to go back to work.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Cost of a gallon of Gas was 20 cents in the year she was born


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

reminded me that I need to go fill up... and pay something like $3.75/gal for it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

The Cost of a gallon of Gas was $1.09 in the year she was born


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

knows quite a bit about the history of the U.S. gas prices


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2008)

Has an awful lot of posts on these forums.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

has been married for 18 years


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> has been married for 18 years



Actually it was 19 yrs as of the 19th. I suppose I should change my profile.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

has to change his profile


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> has been married for 18 years





Victim said:


> Actually it was 19 yrs as of the 19th. I suppose I should change my profile.




Happy Anniversary


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

(TW) was born the same year that Sesame Street made its debut on TV.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

has found a fact that somewhat surprised me


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

He made me smile !!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 23, 2008)

likes to use cute graphics


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

has a date tonight (Sunday).... and the guy is very lucky to be going out with such a beautiful lady!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

gives great advice


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

has passed the 3,000 post mark!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

has a dog that quacks for his avatar


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 24, 2008)

Her info thing under her name describes her avatar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Her birthday is 2 days before mine


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 24, 2008)

She was born on Valentine's day!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

can now be a recipient of "two can" jokes.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Was born the same year that Illinois Bell Company introduces first ever Cellular Mobile Phone System


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

may possibly know many types of medical abbreviations or how to decipher and M.D.'s poor handwriting.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Is a member in the club of the confused...


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

is a praying mantis...


:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

seems to be somewhat concerned about that.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

plans on sleeping tonight.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Was listening to the rain tonight


----------



## otomotopia (Aug 24, 2008)

was born in 1966


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 25, 2008)

can now change their member title ....


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 25, 2008)

Is having a species identity crisis. Dog, Duck or Toad...I don't know!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

is perfectly flawed.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2008)

Noticed that the above poster is perfectly flawed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

noticed that I noticed that... er, forget it... :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 25, 2008)

has blue font in signature ...


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 25, 2008)

recently had the worst/slowest grocery clerk ever.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 25, 2008)

Had a crappy day at school today.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 25, 2008)

is perfectly flawed... and has an awesome avatar pic


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

Had a wonderful time on her date yesterday


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 25, 2008)

Really likes this game!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

A gallon of gas was 89 cents the year she was born


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 25, 2008)

Knows a lot of facts!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

lives in the Wolverine State


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 26, 2008)

Is either fibbing in that post or under location in her profile. New Jersey is the Garden State. You've been caught! LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

caught maria at something


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Is either fibbing in that post or under location in her profile. New Jersey is the Garden State. You've been caught! LOL



You are suppose to write something about the poster above you.... and the poster above me (allison.victoria) does live in the Wolverine State.... _I think Cute obese girl is confused_


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> caught maria at something



thinks I've been caught....but the truth of the matter is I believe cute obese girl made a mistake


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 26, 2008)

Is right about me being confused


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

is apparently confused


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 26, 2008)

has a sorta white fur coat ....


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

has posted some really nice pictures recently


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2008)

Notices pleasant things that other's post here.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Has posted a question "Who would you most like to date right now?" in another thread.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2008)

Is very astute in what she reads on other threads.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

Is waiting here for someone else to post too.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

was all by herself until now


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

Is finally here with me today.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

beat me to the post. LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

Is ahead of me after I was here earlier today.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

confused me. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2008)

is confused


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

states the obvious in the Obvious/Oblivious thread... which is obvious.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

had a quiz today in school


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2008)

Is here posting today and making sense.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

usually makes sense, too...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Is also known as Dorfus Chuckledoodle


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

gave away my secret identity


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

is rolling around in Laughing Hills County


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2008)

Made a funny.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

is not a fan of the government political nonsense


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

makes me wonder if there actually are fans of said nonsense...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

is a member of the prying mantis club


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

Is aware of other's interests.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

based on her username (Grandi Floras), her new name would be Snickle Frickenbrains


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

Is off her rocker.......


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 1, 2008)

Her profile picture is itself a picture.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

A dozen eggs cost 48 Cents the year he was born


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)

She is very intuitive.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

can be contacted via Yahoo and MSN...



I know, that was a lame one... oh well


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 1, 2008)

Is now posting song lyrics that I could never understand when I heard them on the radio. Now I know...


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

shares a name with this painting...








And I'm glad I could educate you on red hot chili pepper lyrics


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

Is a pretty girl that has an even prettier smile.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Posted a very nice compliment for Sam


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

recently went to a family reunion


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

is super annoyed with Facebook


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

has confidence in my spelling capabilities


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Makes people smile simple by signing in


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

uses the cutest graphics


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

had some weird dreams last night


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 2, 2008)

Does not just know SOMEWHAT what is going on.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

The tag line under his name is the unofficial motto of the Wild Weasels and stands for "you gotta be shitting me".


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

is having printer problems


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2008)

Is always up on what other's post or are concerned about.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

is a member of the 500 club


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

has his alias name posted under his username


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

recently changed her signature line


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

wants to be rocked like a wagon wheel... :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

can be reached through Yahoo Instant Messaging


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

can ALSO be reached on YIM.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Her signature line is lyrics from the song _Tell Me Baby _by Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

Doesn't know that I only have YAHOO Messenger.....


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 4, 2008)

Is not a freshman, sophomore, or junior BBW.



SMA413 said:


> The tag line under his name is the unofficial motto of the Wild Weasels and stands for "you gotta be shitting me".



Damn, didn't think anyone would know that...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

knows that Wild Weasel is a nickname for aircraft of the United States Air Force tasked with the Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses (SEAD) mission.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Damn, didn't think anyone would know that...




Haha- I heart Google 




mariac1966 said:


> knows that Wild Weasel is a nickname for aircraft of the United States Air Force tasked with the Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses (SEAD) mission.



Also enjoys Google images.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

has a quiz tomorrow


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 5, 2008)

recently got a light green can  yaaay!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

you can find the numbers of her age in the numbers of her total posts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2008)

Really pays close attention when reading things here at Dimensions.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Can claim ownership of 42 threads that she has started


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 5, 2008)

Her handle, spelled backwards without the numbers, is cairam. I'm pretty sure that's no coincidence, even though I have no idea what it means.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Her handle, spelled backwards without the numbers, is cairam. I'm pretty sure that's no coincidence, even though I have no idea what it means.



It means "they fell" in Portugese... I did not plan it that way, that is just the way my first name with the first initial of my last name happens to go.


Jazz Man was caffeine-free yesterday


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 6, 2008)

Almost makes "caffeine-free" sound like a good thing.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2008)

Prefers caffiene filled beverages too caffiene free ones.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

found Jazz Man's question a little nonsensical! A bit of a Dr. Seuss question perhaps?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

knows more about Dr. Seuss than me


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

has some phenomenal pics on his deviant art page.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

for some reason wants to be rocked like a wagon wheel!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

noticed something I noticed before...


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 7, 2008)

Does not like fish or at least, eggs that taste like fish.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

There are 3 posts to a thread that he started in the Lounge


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)

Is the busiest poster here........


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 7, 2008)

Has 5068 gold stars


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

Reads MyYearbook pages.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Has blue roses in the background of her page on MyYearBook


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

Also is on MyYearbook, but not on my Friends List.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Also is on MyYearbook, but not on my Friends List.



I will have to make a yearbook page so I can add you to my friends list!! I do have a MySpace page though.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Grandi has long beautiful hair


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I will have to make a yearbook page so I can add you to my friends list!! I do have a MySpace page though.



*I don't go to MySpace anymore, they won't send me my password unless I take a personal picture of myself holding a sign that says MySpace on it. That is rediculous, so I told them that they can go fly a kite. I used the section that was supposed to be used to get my password and they still refuse unless I send the picture, the heck with it, I prefer MyYearbook better anyway! As far as I am concerned, MySpace people can delete my profile there anytime!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

mariac1966 wears glasses like Grandi Floras.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

has a very famous ancestor in their family history


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

Is very concientious and notices other's postings...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

Is actually me, myself and I.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

felt she was starring in her own thread being the lone poster


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Is a strawberry shortkake...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

Has his own oppinions here......


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Does not like MySpace website


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

She is definately right on that subject....


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

is a member of the 500 rep club


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

Has 7,769 supplying 19.33 posts per day..........


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Doesn't really care much for pizza


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 10, 2008)

Has not been to Mexico


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

LIkes the warmer weather and would prefer a longer summer


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 11, 2008)

likes vintage cartoons as avatars


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

likes music by Blink 182


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

Is a well-rounded and pretty lady......


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

Got 6 trivia questions correct today


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

Notices other's accomplishments although quite small.....


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 12, 2008)

Does not want to be the only poster in the question and answer forum.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

you can find his age in his total number of posts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

Was here yesterday after me.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

was here today, before me...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

likes the Fat Fantasy picture/poster with BigCutieSasha


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

Seems to like Cartoons, Strawberries, Christmas and the Color Red.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

the icon in her signature reminds me of Jessica Rabbit... maybe it's her sister? lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Went to see the movie Pineapple Express


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2008)

Was here before me today.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

an anagram of her name is "nasal ford rig"



:huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

hung out with her best friend yesterday


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

Noticed that the above posted spent the day with her best friend yesterday.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

the best time of day for her is early morning


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

Her avatar gave the dog a bone.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

has been a member at Dimensions for a little over a year


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

Doesn't realize that I have been a member of Dimensions for a lot longer than a year but used to have a different nickname here.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

knows the definition of foxfire.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2008)

has posted more than 3,300 times


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

keeps pushing the rep limit


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

hasn't heard from Dublinda in a while either...

:huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

hates to run out of Rep!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

thinks life is a ride.  


I thought it was a highway... lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

thought she may have seen a gray hair the other morning


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

lol, thanks for reminding me...   It wasn't one though. yay!


is online right now


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Her age can be found in the total number of posts


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

recently changed her icon to something other than hearts, flowers, or strawberry shortcake


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 14, 2008)

Almost looks like she's making the Dr. Evil gesture in her avatar but with the wrong finger.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)

Is more than likely a Jazzy Man......


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

has posted before me once again...


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

probably hears a lot of laughing in the hills...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2008)

The wheel on the wagon goes round and round


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

lol


now she probably has nursery school songs stuck in her head.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 15, 2008)

has piercing eyes hiding behind glasses. she'll lure you in then remove the glasses and that's when she gets ya!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

lives in Chippyland


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

is one of Dims' top posters.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2008)

Posts interesting replys on the various threads here.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Posts interesting replys on the various threads here.


I couldn't have said it any better...


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Posts interesting replys on the various threads here.





Timberwolf said:


> I couldn't have said it any better...



Thanks... I think. :huh: lol

While Maria may be one of the top posters, TW is THE top poster.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Got a call for a job interview at a hospital

**What speciality of nursing do you want to go into?


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

The department that called me was a general med-surg floor but I want to go into either ER, OR, or Labor and Delivery. 


Is just shy of her 8,000th post... which will probably change as soon as I submit this. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Was in the "One thing... annoying..." thread in the time I tried to post this.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

seems to be stalking me... lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thinks someone might be following her!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

Likes Dogz?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

Has probably travelled the Washingto State Route 339...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Typorah did her magic trick while TW was not looking yesterday


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

Noticed that Typorah took an "N" as her daily offering from me.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

has been coming up with some interesting words in the "change a letter" threads...

drave? secund? lol

couldn't it have been raved or dunces?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

maybe doesn't know that TW likes to use morewords.com


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

is very helpful when it comes to trying to find lost articles... and iTunes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

is going to be a very kind and compassionate nurse


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 17, 2008)

Her signature block reminds us all that we are products of our environments.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

isn't looking forward to next week.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

didn't know I use to stroll around at morewords, picking some "ancient" word forms...


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

is running late.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Let her 4 -year old nephew take pictures of her.... very cute!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

Thinks that the poster above her that lets her nephew take pictures of her is cute.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Has probably travelled the Washingto State Route 339...



I have never been on any Route 339........ are you sure you have the right Washington? LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Doubts my geographic skills... 

I'm quite sure, yes... except you live in Washington, D.C. ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

Doesn't understand that I live in Washington State and not Washington D.C. and have never seen a State Route 339 in my area of the State.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

The total number of her posts contains 2 double digits.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 18, 2008)

Is a professional had one of those


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Doesn't understand that I live in Washington State and not Washington D.C. and have never seen a State Route 339 in my area of the State.


Didn't recognize the link included in my last post...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washington_State_Route_339


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Is very helpful in providing links


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Didn't recognize the link included in my last post...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washington_State_Route_339



Doesn't realize that I did see the link, but still doesn't understand that that area of Washington is nowhere where I am in the State and that I still have never seen a Washington State Route 339....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Noticed that the poster above her is very helpful in providing links that concern other posters here.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

Is me ahead of me again......


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

often follows herself...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

May possibly be atop a hillside that is laughing hysterically ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

may possibly be confused about something


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 21, 2008)

May possibly be a fan of rhapsody


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

is a plane in the sky!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

His birthday is the same day as my nephew's


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

Is her own person...


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

has been posting recently ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

Notices things here when they accure.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

is also observant :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

Still is using the name tag that I made for him.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

makes name tags for fellow dimmers...


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

has a great sense of humor and always cracks me up.


----------



## goodthings (Sep 22, 2008)

Has a kitty in a turban on her profile photo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

Lives in Canada.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 22, 2008)

Has a dancing purple hippo on her home page.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Has one can, but can be recipient of "two-cans" jokes, nonetheless...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Confuses me sometime......


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Is apparently confused...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Got pretty upset on another thread........


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 24, 2008)

She's REALLY pretty...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Has made his first post in this thread.


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 25, 2008)

Once told me that it is never easy.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> She's REALLY pretty...



_*Thank you...:blush:*_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Once told me that it is never easy.





Listens to good advise from a fellow Dims Friend.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Listens to good advise from a fellow Dims Friend.



Is right above myself again...... teehee


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

stalks herself.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

Seems like he is right.....


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

she's on the left... directionally. I dunno politically. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

She's in the lower middle...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

I am not sure if he is right or not, but he might be.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

isn't sure.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't think that he is sure either......


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 28, 2008)

Is confused and in good company


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)

Is probably just as right as the rest of us.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Keeps her checkbook balanced


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

Is getting to know more and more about me.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Agrees that purple is a lovely color


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

Obviously likes purple too. _*But saphire blue is still my fave.*_


----------



## Jazz Man (Sep 29, 2008)

Does not sit long enough to read many books.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

had to sell stocks recently


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2008)

is a Trace Adkins fan.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

Notices what someone else likes.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

Is once again ahead of herself...... :blush:


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2008)

seems to follow herself around...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

Noticed that I follow myself every now and then.


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 1, 2008)

Has a webpage full of Blue Roses, which is also the name of a play.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Would like to see his debts disappear faster


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

Has a skinny person for an avatar now.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

is NOT following herself this time.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

her parents got temporary custody of her nephew.. Yay!!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

is one of the top posters.


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like she's trying to cover her face with her hair


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

has short hair


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

Is an interested and interesting poster.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

is familiar with the actress Alfre Woodard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2008)

Probably know that I like movies.....


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

Is an attractive and intelligent woman.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Likes very loud music!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

doesn't like it when people make things complicated.


Amen to that. LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sex is on the top of her list of things to help you destress


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2008)

Expresses her thoughts very well.


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 5, 2008)

Has been smoke-free since 1998.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

is not a member of any public groups


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

averages 20.10 posts per day.


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 5, 2008)

Confuses hurricanes with wagon wheels


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Was born on the same day and year the Roman Catholic Church elected it's first non-Italian Pope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2008)

Has her Birthday the same day as my oldest grand daughter.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

She gets annoyed with cyclists who disregard traffic rules


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 6, 2008)

Uhhh... she lives in New Jersey?


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone could cut themself on his logo.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

is not a huge fan of science...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

She has a new work out buddy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

Likes to make interesting comments here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

Is ahead of myself once again.......


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

her philosophy on life is "No matter how hard life seems, it can always be worse."


I totally agree.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

She agrees with me sometimes......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

Is obviously ahead of herself yet again!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

has stated the obvious


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

Finally she is after and before me again!


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 9, 2008)

Has the "before and after" concept all figured out.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

was viewing the User Control Panel as I posted this


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

Has a pretty good idea about what other's do here.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

has hypothyroidism


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 10, 2008)

Is a problem, the likes of which nuns like to sing about solving.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

Is an interesting and interested individual.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Is a problem, the likes of which nuns like to sing about solving.



Not really sure if that is good or bad....


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

(Grandi) didn't do well on the Trivia quiz today either.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

Noticed that I didn't so well on the Trivia game, and probably knows that I am really not all that good at it at any given time either. :blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

is considering weight loss surgery


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

knows that I considered weight loss surgery but should realize that I don't anymore.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

has made the decision not to have weight loss surgery (which in my opinion was the right decision).


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

Is in agreement that I made the right choice.


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 11, 2008)

Rarely uses a recipe when cooking


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Needs to fill out an absentee ballot for the election in November


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 11, 2008)

Didn't get my "Sound of Music" reference from before.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Didn't get my "Sound of Music" reference from before.



Sorry... I was having a dense moment :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)

Forgot to remember what she remembered to forget.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Likes the Soundtrack from The Buddy Holly Story


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 12, 2008)

Has an even number of postings (as of this post)


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

In his "interests" section, only one word doesn't end in "-ing"... but you can't really enjoy musicing.



Or can you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

makes me wonder if "musicing" actually is a word...


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Has a Huuuuge amount of rep...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2008)

Is good at the word games......


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

is getting close to her 5,000th post.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 13, 2008)

is ready to go to bed early tonight


----------



## Jazz Man (Oct 14, 2008)

Makes me wonder if 'badonkadonk' is a legit word.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> Makes me wonder if 'badonkadonk' is a legit word.



You can locate this word in the Urban Dictionary.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jazz Man is promoting "Freedom" under his username


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

Has lots to say here.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

sometimes follows herself


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

is back from vacation


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

Keeps track of what the above poster does.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 14, 2008)

Might be my neighbor.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

is an artist


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

posted a visual demonstration of what it means to glomp


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Seems to read any of my posts...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

is searching for an occupation


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2008)

Always has something interesting to post here.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

thought the show "Smile, You're on Candid Camera" was very silly.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

Reads most of the things that I post here......


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

possibly feels stalked...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2008)

posted three dots after the word "stalked"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

Really does have a creepy avatar, good for Halloween I think......


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

thinks swamptoad's avatar is creepy enough for helloween


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

Knows that I am right too......


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

is also half left too!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 17, 2008)

Got 10 for 10 in Trivia today..... YAY!


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 17, 2008)

She's very good at keeping up with threads that she's started


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 17, 2008)

Notices other's efforts here on the boards.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

has recently just made over 5,000 posts


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

approaches the 9,000 post mark


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

claims to be located in the wrong place


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

is a spiced pumpkin (I didn't know that one could use cats as spice...) :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

perhaps is not familiar with the word 'spice' when used _Figuratively_. (means that which enriches or alters the quality of a thing in a small degree, to render nice or dainty)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)

Is very helpful in understanding words at times.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> perhaps is not familiar with the word 'spice' when used _Figuratively_. (means that which enriches or alters the quality of a thing in a small degree, to render nice or dainty)


Was indeed right.
(I should have asked my dictionary, first... :blush



Grandi Floras said:


> Is very helpful in understanding words at times.


Spices some of her posts with pictures.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

is very clever at adding a letter to change popular sayings into something new


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

is apparently very excited about October/Halloween.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

Is younger than most of my children.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Has the movie The Fearless Vampire Killers in her movie collection


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

Is informed and informative too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

Is logged in as I'm posting this.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

thinks "The Lunch Bunch" sounds like a movie title


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

Is having a great morning I hope......


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Gets a very early start to her morning routine


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

lives in a different time zone


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

accidently bumps into the "Bump" thread (or perhaps it was done purposely)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

Has a cute Halloween Jacko Kitty for her avatar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

has an online friend she chats with every morning.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 21, 2008)

Her headline makes her sound like a yummy product from Yankee Candle.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Her headline makes her sound like a yummy product from Yankee Candle.



How did you know that was what I was thinking !?!  You must know me pretty well 

(SAM) must have ESP


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

Did pretty good on Trivia game yesterday!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Touche! as did my friend above


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

We are both obviously good at it..... for awhile anway... LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Has introduced us to an interesting game


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

Likes my game offering......


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Is tired of all the presidential candidates slinging mud at each other


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

Is probably feeling the same way.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Lives in a different time zone than me


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

Is Fourteen years younger than me..


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Her birthday is in the month before mine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

Is fourteen years and one month younger than me. :happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Did not have a pet peeve yesterday


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

Is Obvious about this Obvious/Obvious thread and pretty precise too.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

feels she did not have a good time score for the Trivia game


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

Knows that I suck at trivia....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

thinks she sucks at trivia...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Likes the '69 Pontiac Firebird


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

Knows that Timberwolf likes the '69 Pontiac Firebird


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Has over 5000 posts.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

has 200 posts (as I post this)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

His total number of posts consists of 5 numbers with 2 of them being the same digit


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

Sheesh, she really checks member's posts.....


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

She has a Yahoo account.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Lives in Ireland (a place I have always wanted to go)


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

Has always wanted to go to ireland.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2008)

Loves his girly girl ......


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Posts quite often in this thread.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Has a Deviant ART account...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

stumbled across that little link in my sig...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

is now at the wrong place


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

is still in NJ


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

is very consistent at pushing the rep limit


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

Likes this thread a lot and notices what other's post here daily.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

has posted a ton of answers in the many different threads in the Lounge


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

was born in 1966


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Works for my favorite soft drink company


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Has a myspace


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Is from Northern Ireland.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Lives inside of rotten, hollowed trees...

(sounds comfy... except that it might be a tad cold around this time of the year...)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Appears to live in the wrong place...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

is haunting a village near me


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Is white and fluffy


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Has two G's in his name.


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Joined in the same month as me but yet has over a 1000 posts


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Margaret Thatcher wins landslide victory in General Elections in the UK in the year he was born


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

Is a woman of great stature and intelligence


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Is once again ahead of myself, dang..............:doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

Has posted twice in a row


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Is after I posted two times in a row.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

posted a cute picture in the _Free Association _thread


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

has a sick puppy 

Hope she gets better soon!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

^The only way she will drink milk is with chocolate in it



SMA413 said:


> has a sick puppy
> 
> Hope she gets better soon!!



Thank you


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Has to know that I hope that her puppy gets better real soon too.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

Is always very thoughtful!



Grandi Floras said:


> Has to know that I hope that her puppy gets better real soon too.



Thank you, Grandi


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

Is greatful that I care that her dear puppy gets better real soon.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

is not a member of any pubilc groups on Dimensions


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2008)

never has a post go unnoticed


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

Has an avatar that looks like the camera hit him shortly after taking the pic...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

Changed his wolf avatar to an owl


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

In the change a letter game today, she posted at the same time as Sugar and Spice


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

Noticed that there was a repeat post just seconds apart from eachother in the change a letter game.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

Posted a lot of question marks after recognizing this...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Was viewing the _This or That _thread when I posted this


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thinks everyone left on a Halloween adventure


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

Seems to like Halloween...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

is keeping me company today


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

Is keeping me company here too today.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

her total number of posts beings with a "5" and ends with a "5"


----------



## george83 (Nov 1, 2008)

Is interested in Scrapbooking, reading, poetry, music, movies, photography.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

Is to be found somewhere in Belfast (at least most of the time)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

His avatar is perched on a branch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

Changed her avatar to a pretty chrysanthemum


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

didn't change her avatar in quite some time...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

Reminded me that I have not changed my Avatar in quite some time.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

2 numbers in her total number of posts match 2 numbers in my phone number


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

seems to be looking forward to Thanksgiving


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 2, 2008)

is in the wrong place... maybe at the wrong time?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

Posted something that is confusing.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 2, 2008)

posts after herself alot.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

Notices that I post after myself a lot.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

Changed her avatar recently.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

Meantioned that I changed my avatar recently......


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

His avatar looks like it is stuck in a white blizzard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

She didn't notice me! Waaaah! LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

posted at the same time as me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

didn't notice I'm just sitting on a pole in a snowy field...


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 2, 2008)

is offline? LOL.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

He is located inside rotten, hollowed trees.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

Posted at the same time as me but only said so after I had already left yesterday so I didn't know until today.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

If she could back in time, she would lilke to meet Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Has a JFK quote in her signature.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 3, 2008)

thinks voltlove is quite electrifying.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

wore butterfly wings on Halloween


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

Hasn't said that she wore for Halloween....


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

I had a purple shirt on with pumpkins, bats and the words "boo" and "spooky fun" on it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

Let me know what she wore for Halloween....


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

changed her avatar to a very cute kitten ready for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

Noticed my new thanksgiving kitty avatar.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

Is possibly voting right now...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Is not voting today


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

possibly know why


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

has the idea that straining your brain can cause a headache


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

Doesn't quite agree with the person above her.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

perhaps has a misconception about my previous post 






(I do agree that straining your brain can cause a headache)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

Is probably right.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Likes to participate in the "Movie Watchers" Baker's Dozen thread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

She likes to participate in the movie watchers thread too.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

has a "thankful" heart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

Notices at least one of my good qualities. :happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

She would like to see the castles in Scotland


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

knows a lot about fellow posters


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

his username does not match his avatar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

Has a great oppinion of the above poster.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

is not too keen on having a blind date


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 7, 2008)

Is in New Jersey


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

wants to know where are all the single, honest men (do any of them still exist?)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2008)

Wonders if there really are any good men left, just like the rest of us.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

is a member of the 2008 Single Thread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Noticed that I am a member of the 2008 Single thread that I totally forgot about. Where is that? lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

is familiar with Christian Ricci's movies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Is starting to become aware that I like movies and collect them too....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Had the last word for some hours.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

His avatar looks like a gangster in the timbers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Has made another interesting aspect about another poster known.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

has closed the "Question and Answer" thread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Noticed that I closed one of my threads for inactivity.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

will perhaps participate in Secret Snowflake this year


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Is totally right!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

The number of her post, #1961, is 5 numbers behind my birth year


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

She makes interesting posts.


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Is a Senior BBW


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

He loves his girlfriend :wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2008)

Notices other's interesting facts.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 9, 2008)

Has an avatar that looks like a genetically modified cat chicken!  :happy:


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Likes Music, Gigs, Alcohol, Piercings, Tattoos, Art, Movies, Obese men, sex, cuddles, bellies,


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

is wearing an Iron Maiden t-shirt in his profile picture


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Is once again ahead of me...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

Likes to avoid going into Hyde Park


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Once had an Occupation


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

likes to listen to Metallica


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

Has a pretty smile.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Has changed her avatar to a Thanksgiving Dinner picture


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

Noticed my nummy turkey platter avatar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

took 91 seconds to complete the trivia questions today.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

Played The Daily Trivia and saw my score.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Has changed her avatar again! (I like this one the best so far)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2008)

Likes my Bug Eyed Turkey Avatar!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2008)

Happens to be the only poster in some threads, every now and then.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

perhaps is familiar with the Joy of Painting?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2008)

Was here today before me for a change....... ( no electricity this am.....)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

was actually the first poster to this thread today


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2008)

posted some minutes ago, on thursday, 11/13/08, 4:37 AM (my time)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Is 6 hours ahead of my time


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2008)

Is online at about 11 PM her time...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

prefers Nutella :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

Is never dull.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

expresses some very interesting points of view


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

Is here at the same time as I am.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

sent a red-tailed squirrel to deliver a message


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

I think she likes my lil gifs that I post with my messages in the threads.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2008)

Is right after myself once again.................:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

... happens to stalk herself...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

will possibly participate in secret snowflake this year


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)

Will be involved with the Secret Snowflake too.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Shhhh... can't tell you that.... it's a secret!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

Is Holiday secretive.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

The movie _Mr. Bean's Holiday _makes her laugh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

Knows about a movie that makes me laugh......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Am once again behind myself.....


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Not anymore.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey! He showed up after me!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

This again?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Is questioning me......


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Does not behold a pale lookin' avatar of a turkey ....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

Likes my bikini Turkey Avatar!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

knows EXACTLY what is going on ....


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

"Love one another" is in his signature line


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

Has more post than the poster before her


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Has more post than the poster before her



Joined in October 2005.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

Has a post count less than a tenth of mine


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

was not online when I posted this


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

Posted this before me today! YAY!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

has a poster ahead of her... and one following...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

Is once again after me..


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

is online at the time of posting this


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

Is online at the time of this post right along with me.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Is online at the time of this post right along with me.



Has two a's in her username.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

has an interest in drawing


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

Is interested in other's interests.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Her avatar looks like it should be on an episode of _Sponge Bob_ starring as Bikini Bottom Turkey.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

made me laugh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Just had a good laugh......


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

seems to be happy to hear me laughing...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Realizes that I like to know that the above poster is happy.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

has been changing her avatar quite frequently lately.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Didn't change her avatar that often...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

there are three "2s" in his total number of posts


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 19, 2008)

Is female! :doh: lol :]


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

She is engaged!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

has two "1" in her number of posts


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

his surname is apparently 'Wolf',which is too cool.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

His name is Tom, not Adam...


I have many names... but I'm not the red guy with that fire fetish...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

does not tolerate dairy products too well.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

Has a Merry sounding name.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Was posting in _The Question Game _thread as I posted this


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

Posted this right after I did.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

posted twice after my last post...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

Posted after me again as before......:happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

she knows EXACTLY what is going on


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

apparently also knows what's going on... :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

he keeps pushing the rep limit


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

makes people happy simply by logging in


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

has a very nice personality


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Understands when people are nice because she is that way.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

isn't less nice...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Has to know that I can't play anymore because now I have to go too work.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Her avatar now represents the Pilgrims


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Has a quote by JFK in her sig.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Loves his girly girl


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2008)

has over 22,000 posts!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

slowly creeps up to the 10,000 mark...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Has just under 22,094 posts.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

posted that before I went on a posting rage... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Went on a Posting Rage?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

seems to be slightly confused by my last post...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Confuses me sometimes...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

is in a state of confusion


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

Notices my confusion......


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Is back in Washington...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

Doesn't know that I haven't left Washington.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

has actually left Washington again, heading out for the State of Confusion...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

Is sending Grandi a ticket again to the State of Confusion


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

caught me in the act...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

Uh oh, found me out.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

Is on the countdown to Turkey day


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

might also be looking forward to next Thursday...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2008)

Likes Turkey Day too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

apparently doesn't know it is no holiday over here...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

possibly may celebrate _Erntedankfest _


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

Doesn't know that I actually don't know when this takes place...

(All I know is that it isn't on Thanksgiving...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

has a good sense of humor


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 23, 2008)

has a "clickable" avatar picture as do I and the rest of the Dimmers ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

has a really interesting user title...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

participated in the Trivia Challenge today


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

Also has a festive Holiday avatar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Outdid herself in the Trivia Challenge today


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

Played pretty good on the Trivia Board too.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

And of course, once again, I am after myself!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

found out once more that she follows herself...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

Followed me after following myself.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

playing follow the leader with Timberwolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

joined our little game


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

Followed Timberwolf playing follow the leader with me before him.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

crossposted with me...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

he has some really nice photos on his deviant ART page


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2008)

Joined in August 2007.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

Was born in June


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Joined in August 2007.



Apparently has encountered some really epic fail...



mariac1966 said:


> Was born in June



Visited my Deviant Art page.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2008)

Pays attention to other's posts about his deviant art on his page.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

And yet again as before, I am right after myself...... :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

must be a twin...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

Just made an odd comment about me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

thinks it is odd to think about seeing twins if someone apparently follows themself...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

his statement made sense to me


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2008)

Both of them make more sense than I do most times. :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

makes more sense than she is aware of...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

he offers many kind words of encouragement


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Is a Christmas miracle (according to her user title...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think he is secretly a night owl :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

discovered my secret identity...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

prefers hot chocolate over hot cider


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

Invision's the above poster as with liking one hot drink over the other.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

Is following myself again relatively close to the last time I did.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

had a very nice Thanksgiving


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually followed me instead of me following me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Is close to get self-persecutioning mania...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Likes to drink _poke_  maybe a combination of Coke and Pepsi!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL! No, that would be Copsi... :blink:


Is confused by my statement to prefer dinking an actual action...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

has certainly succeeded in confusing me!! LOL!! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Had the same idea as I.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Has a great mind too!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 2, 2008)

And Says so because.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Put holiday decorations on her avatar!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2008)

Has a Christmas Jolly Ball for her Avatar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

was the 9th top player of the month for November


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

Notices other's accomplishments even though small........


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

It only takes a small accomplishment to make a huge difference


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

Does that only take a moment?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

He only takes a moment to make a difference the whole week long.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

She tries to make a difference in the world


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

She is so interesting of a person......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

And as of course as of late, I am behind myself but not beside myself.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes you are.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

Now I am. :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes and you are after Grandi Floras......


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

Before too.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

And after as before too.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

Dejavue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Has a déjà vu... and visits this place every now and then.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2008)

Got 5 correct answers in 120 seconds on the Daily Trivia Game today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Might wonder why it takes me so long to guess the answers...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

he is a smart wolf!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

Has a nifty snowman for her new avatar.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Has a cute avatar...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

changes his location faster than I can drive...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

Doesn't like to drive fast.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

Has a very festive avatar


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

has a frosty avatar...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

has been doing quite a bit of frisking lately


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

is a christmas miracle...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

Played Daily Trivia today and was fast than me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

was one second behind me in said game...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

Is right too.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Has posted more than 5,900 times...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

Picked blue spruce over Frasier fir


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)

Noticed what kind of evergreen the above poster chose.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Took notice of the content of the post before her.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

Claims to be a cereal poster !!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybe eats Post Cereal!? :doh: _I had too......._


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

Posted some cereals.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

Is a serial poster that has posted about a poster that posted some Cereals.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

posted about my posting of her posting cereals (on a post)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

His posting about posting cereals had nothing to do with Post Cereals or serial posting.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Is in a Post cereal contest with Timberwolf to see who can post the most cereal


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

is a serious poster


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2008)

Is a serious poster when it comes to serial posting about posting post cereals like the other poster before him.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

has a post serial posting syndrome...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Likes to eat Oreos


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

Notices other poster's likes and dislikes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

wonders if it is possible to ask a question before someone questions her doing so...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

Actually makes more sense too me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

posted before me as well as after me


----------



## Skaster (Dec 14, 2008)

doesn't like where he is!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

is south of me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

Is directionalized........


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

is a Senior BBW


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

Noticed that I am older than most other's here in Dimensions.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Noticed that I am older than most other's here in Dimensions.......



was actually just posting what is written under your user name!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

If I do the same thing, she's a Christmas Miracle as told under her username.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

thinks I make sense


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

Makes about as much sense as most of us.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

tries to make me believe I actually make sense...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

he is a serious serial poster !


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

She's back with the serial posting thing again,.......


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

Has an adorable avatar... :wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

Likes my Grandi Floras Snow Lady Avatar.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

Is after myself again, again....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

might be happy I prevented her from posting three times in a row...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

Doesn't know how very appreciative I am.......


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Has a cool characature in her signature...


----------



## ryliestephens (Dec 17, 2008)

u have boobs. i like boobs


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

^^perhaps she doesn't understand how to participate in this thread

**You are suppose to say something obvious or oblivious about the poster above you**


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

could be right...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

found some "cough drops" on his last frisking expedition


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2008)

Has a smiling Santa for her Avatar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Has a lot of snow where she lives


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2008)

Doesn't know that I have much more snow than I did yesterday here at my home.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

Doesn't know that she makes me envious...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

I make him nervous and I didn't know that before.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

:huh: Nervous? :huh:

Mixed up envious and nervous...


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

is still at the wrong place.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

Is correcting the above poster.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

seems to be slightly confused, today...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

^^Made a very good observation


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 21, 2008)

Has probably figured out that I am confused and still that way today.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

tends to be confused...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

likes Grandi's pictures of the snow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

Knows that the above poster likes the pictures of my snow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Would send me some of their snow if it would be possible...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

Would like some of my snow if I were able to send him some.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

And once again I am after myself here.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

follows herself around quite a bit in here...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

Notices that I follow myself here quite often.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

took notice of my taking notice of her taking notice she follows herself... :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

^^ is very observant


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 23, 2008)

Made New Jersey happy at some point


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

^^ was missing from Dimensions for a couple of months


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 24, 2008)

Was the first to notice


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

^ has some presents to wrap today


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

Noticed first that the above poster has been missing for a couple of month.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Would like to get to know Dr. Know.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Is a serial poster!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Is Mistle-Tom... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

Is maybe as confused as me sometimes.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Could be right...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ is up late


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

is in a different day, as I post this


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

has a quote from Waxwing in his sig.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

is from the land down under, er :doh: no, the land of crap weather and hot tea, aka England


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

speaks the truth (about my predicament)!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

actually edits his posts, every once in a while...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

^ also edits his posts :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

realized that I edit my posts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

They both edit their posts frequently.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Might edit her posts, too, from time to time, but not as frequent as I do...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

Is prolly pretty close to right again......


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

thinks I'm right... but what if I'm left? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

Maybe he is ahead......


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

is ahead of me...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

He's ahead of me too....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

she followed me to be just ahead of me...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

is good at playing games


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

pops in every once in a while


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2008)

Teases us from time to time......


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

thinks I'm a part-time taser, er teaser..


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

lives in the same house as his parents


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2008)

Changed her avatar again like me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

Has a frosty snow lady avatar with a pretty hat!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Claims that 2009 is approaching.


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 28, 2008)

Makes claims of others' claims.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

has 400 posts as I post this.


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 28, 2008)

Has a number of gold cans that is equal to the hundreds and thousands digits of the his number of posts...as I post this.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

counted cans


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

^^ He keeps pushing the rep limit


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

Has limitless come backs....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Knows EXACTLY what's going on.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

Isn't exactly right, but knows that I try.....


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 29, 2008)

Has bagpipes playing on her webpage.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Thinks pain is hard to ignore.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2008)

Makes interesting observations about other's.


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 30, 2008)

Lives in the state that is nowhere near the city with the same name.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

^ Prefers to use Dryer sheets because they last longer!


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 31, 2008)

^^^Started using carats to point at one point.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2008)

Must have read something that I haven't....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Possibly didn't recognize that Jazz Man was referring to this "^" sign...


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 31, 2008)

Is good at clarifying stuff.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Has freedom in his user title...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

has already celebrated the New year


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Should be celebrating the new year right now... (Okay, I'm a few minutes late, but still... Happy New Year!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year to you too, Chris!


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Has posts in the quintuple digits.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

recieved some rep, lately...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2009)

Hopefully is feeling better....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

Feels that Nicolas Cage's best movie was Ghost Rider


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Knows Geico's slogan


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)

Found out what the above poster knows.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Found out that the poster abve her found out something about the knowledge of the poster above him.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)

Now is just being silly.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

caught me... :blush:


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

Is at the wong place.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

seems to think I'm in chinatown... :blink: ...if we had one here... :blink:


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Has pondered the pain caused by panes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

didn't recognize me pondering about the similarities of pane and pain, at first...


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 3, 2009)

Has the cure for an empty wall


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Apparently stumbled across my little gallery.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 3, 2009)

Is not a "Cereal" Poster ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

Has a thing about people being Cereal Posters but is confused as to Post Cereals and a Serial Poster's information.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Has a thing for tapeworm sentences...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

has noticed a trend with Grandi's sentences


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

Both noticed a quirk of mine.


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

Likes snowmen


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

Noticed that I like snowmen, but doesn't know that I like snow period.


----------



## george83 (Jan 4, 2009)

Likes snow period .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

is just another nancy boy


----------



## george83 (Jan 4, 2009)

Is a serial poster


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2009)

is currently "amused" on MySpace


----------



## george83 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dosnt know that I have changed my myspace status in like 6 months.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 5, 2009)

Has great taste in music!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

^ feels she has a "deranged" smile


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2009)

has a signature with purple text ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

has an interesting poem about a nile crocodile in his sig


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

His signature is accompanied by a warning


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2009)

Wished everyone a Happy New Year.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

changed her avatar to a cute little thing with fuzzy pink hair!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

changed her avatar recently, too... but I can't tell what it should be.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 5, 2009)

Is located in 'The Wrong Place' :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

is located in Norway


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 5, 2009)

Always seems to have a serene avatar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

His avatar is taking off to go somewhere


----------



## george83 (Jan 6, 2009)

joined in aug 2007


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

joined about a year later


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

Is online at the same time as me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

doesn't know that I'm sometimes online without being there...


----------



## sweetMNgal (Jan 6, 2009)

...has the same name as the basketball team from my state...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

Noticed the above poster's similarities.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

"quick change avatar" Lady


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 6, 2009)

"quick change tagline" Lady


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

LIkes skiing


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2009)

Noticed that the above poster likes skiing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

Watches the rain melting the snow


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 7, 2009)

Has contributed 23,617 posts :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2009)

Has not posted here for very long yet.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

has a forecast of rain for today


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

started my birthday thread. :happy: :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

has the same birthday as my nephew!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)

Might not know that my B-Day is comming up real soon too.


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Has a birthday coming up soon .


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 9, 2009)

Has an Iron Maiden shirt


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 9, 2009)

Has an aeroplane


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)

Is rly Hawt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

is a neighbor of mine... so to speak...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

has a birthday coming up in the 10th month of this year


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2009)

is not located in Gloomy New Jersey ....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

Is familiar with the character Shrek


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks ravishing in pink!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Doesn't like to be in Miami, FL...


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Is in the wrong place.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Is one post shy of her 50th post, as I post this.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Averages 19.78 posts per day.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2009)

Hopes to move from Florida soon.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 10, 2009)

Has been a member of dims since May 2007


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Has the most beautiful, enviable piercings.


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Knows why the caged bird sings.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 10, 2009)

Is going to be a daddy.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

...his signature made me chuckle...


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Is a 24 year old Caucasian Male standing at the Height of 185cm.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Is gonna be a daddy!


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Has a Chupacabra as his avatar.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

has a mirror as her avatar...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 11, 2009)

Has yahoo messenger


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

The numbers in her total number of posts are all odd numbers. 

(at the time of posting this)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

sees some oddities


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Has Chuck Norris as his avatar.


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dosnt want to live In Miami Florida for much longer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOPs!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

His avatar doesn't look to much like a boy but he is one......


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Has long, beautiful hair that I wish I had.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

Wishes that she had my long hair, but doesn't know that it is much longer now since that picture was taken almost a year ago......


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Has a sexy blue sparkly woman in her signature.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

LIkes Bubble Baths


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Was born on Valentine's Day


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

has AOL instant messaging


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 11, 2009)

Nearly always posts after me on this thread


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

has Yahoo messaging.


Edit-

Posted before I could finish posting!


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Is looking up at something.


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Has the same birthday as Chuck Berry.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

is getting closer to 100 posts ....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2009)

Is his own avatar.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

Is following myself again......


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

is located in washington state...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

Is located Between Hell and Oblivion.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Is currently offline (At the time I wrote this post)


----------



## Von_Pudge (Jan 13, 2009)

Is sitting in my bed...ooh yesh.lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Hehe I certainly am 

Is looking very sexy :]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

Are Enamored of eachother.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

is a frequent poster in Change a Letter


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

there are also quite some posts of hers to be found in the CAL threads...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)

Takes notice of my posts just like the poster above him.... LOL


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 14, 2009)

Seems to like blue


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)

Just realized that Blue is My Favorite Color.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2009)

Following myself again after yesterday.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

stalked herself once more...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Is a serial poster


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

once lived in the UK


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2009)

Makes interesting observations about other posters.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

Does the same, sometimes...


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 17, 2009)

Doesn't know the question


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

his total number of posts contains only even numbers (at the time of this post)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2009)

Thinks New Jersey is Happy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

is frozen ... 



























...but alive.


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 19, 2009)

His "Enter" key may have been stuck.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Averages 1.38 posts per day....


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

Her username contains two T's.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

His total number of posts contains 2 even numbers and 2 odd numbers (at the time of this posting)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

Her total number of posts contain 2 even numbers and seven hundred and twenty more with an average of 21.99 posts per day


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

put a lot of info in her post


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

Notices unimportant things sometimes just to notice them.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

She knows EXACTLY what is going on... That's what it says on her rep!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

Is originally from the U.K.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

posted a fact I already mentioned some posts above...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

is a wolf who lives inside.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Is An Angel In The Morning...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

is getting married soon!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)

Created thirty more posts since yesterday.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Has recently celebrated a birthday!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)

Is located in Norway.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Is online as I post.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

may not be too happy with his life right now


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Might be a devil in the evening


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

his total number of posts contains 3 numbers


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

her postcount contains 5 numbers...


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Come October he will have been an active poster on dims for 4 years .


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Has a great sense of style! :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

has a YouTube link in her signature


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

In the morning she turns into an angel


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

He has been playing Smackdown vs Raw


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2009)

Has an angel for an avatar.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

the state she lives in has 10 letters


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Her interests consist of Scrapbooking, reading, poetry, music, movies, and photography.


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Owns a pair of purlpe and black stripped tights, WHICH I WANT!!!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 21, 2009)

He's from Ireland .


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

He has a Myspace profile


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 21, 2009)

Abbreviated form of the username would be KK.


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thinks he is a rockabilly James Dean


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Is surprised that someone else but Bexy crushed on him.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Has a link and an image in his signature :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2009)

Has 920 posts as of right now.


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Is from Washington State


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Isn't from the Republic of Ireland...


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Most prob can speak German


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

Has a better taste in womens clothing/make-up than a majority of the women I've dated. .


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

must of dated some ugly women


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

george83 said:


> must of dated some ugly women



Haha . Not ugly, just didn't like to get all dressed up much. 


Has a witty sense of humor.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Has just received some random rep  :happy:


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

is 77 posts away from 1000


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Has guidelines or something for his logo in the signiture.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Will possibly reach the 500-post mark some day...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

His birthday is October 2, making him a Libran


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

Lives in Norway, HQ for some of the worlds finest metal music .


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Has good taste in music


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

thinks fat men do it better.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

Isn't fat...


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

Has a Chuck Norris cartoon avatar? :huh:


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Last logged in on his myspace on the 22/01/2009


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Usually post after me on the 'Name a song from the last letter' thread 

Then I after him lol


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 22, 2009)

Can take eyeliner and turn it into a work of art.


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

is between jobs at the mo.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

posted his last reply at 11:56pm.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Averages at 24.75 posts per day


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

is the Property of Von_Pudge


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Belongs to Bexy :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

has a youtube channel


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Has an account on DeviantArt


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Is one of the best artists I have ever seen!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

george83 said:


> Is one of the best artists I have ever seen!




:blush: Thank you!

Is 25-years old


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 24, 2009)

Is about to add another digit to her total posts number.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2009)

has a jet engine in his avatar pic


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

lives in sin city


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2009)

wears glasses


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hopefully doesn't really have Chicken legs.*​


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2009)

HAAHAHA...

Name means large flower


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

Isn't aware that *Grandi Floras *is a tall climbing Rose Species.......


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 24, 2009)

Is aware that Grandi Floras is a tall climbing Rose Species....lol


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

Doesn't know how not very far off from the truth she is.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

uses double negative...


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

is top poster!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

Is located in her own head.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

Has exactly 6,500 posts as I post this.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

was very "frisky" today


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

is in Happy New Jersey.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

Likes Hidden Valley Ranch


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2009)

has some puppy love...


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2009)

has 13 sparkling delicious can of rep


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 25, 2009)

Takes pictures in the car.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2009)

heheheh...yep

Enjoys outdoor activities


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Has a signature of a music artist that I really like!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

Is noticably interested in other's posts.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

is currently replying to a thread at the Lounge ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

Is also currently replying to a threads at the Lounge right along with me...


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Is online right now.

:doh:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2009)

likes swamptoads


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

is the same age as me .... (read profile) :doh:


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 25, 2009)

Has a great taste in music.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

lol ... thanks man! 


ltns !!!



Also has some great taste in music.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

Obviously likes the same music as the above poster.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Has a new avatar


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2009)

is a very kinky girl

http://www.dailymotion.com/bookmarks/fetish_fat/video/x6zaf1_kinky-girl-de-twill_music


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2009)

works as a computer tech


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Has purple text in her signature


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Belongs to Von_Pudge


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 26, 2009)

joined in september of 2008


----------



## mergirl (Jan 26, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> joined in september of 2008


Found this site while finding herself.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Is located in Scotland


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

Has a picture in her sig...


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 26, 2009)

Has a link to pictures in his sig...


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 26, 2009)

Likes Jazz


----------



## mergirl (Jan 26, 2009)

just got repped by mergirl. 
Just so i had something to say here!
x


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2009)

Has six letters in her name.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 26, 2009)

was wrong about her last statement!! lmao


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2009)

Didn't understand that I meant her avatar name......


----------



## mergirl (Jan 26, 2009)

Mixes up six and seven.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2009)

Ooops, is totally right, my mistake..... :blush: Old eyes..... LOL


----------



## mergirl (Jan 26, 2009)

Has old eyes but they contain sparkle power and are very pretty!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

Is devil's avocado... :blink:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 26, 2009)

is online right now


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Is also online right now


----------



## Cors (Jan 26, 2009)

Loves fat men.


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2009)

Has the best sig line I've read so far:bow:


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 26, 2009)

Is not Irony.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Likes his cuddles :happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

has 3 vowels in her screen name


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 27, 2009)

has a purple sig


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

averages 1.91 posts per day


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

is a valentine girl


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 27, 2009)

has a girlfriend


----------



## mergirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Has a line from Bjorks' song "Enjoy" as their sig.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 27, 2009)

also has a girlfriend...


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 27, 2009)

Has a user name with 2 words


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

Is a twenty year old Newbie BHM!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

has a pear as her avatar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

Noticed my pear avatar.......


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Has a link in her signature


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

Last Activity Today 7:37 AM here.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

There is a "Lady In Red" in her signature line


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2009)

is currently viewing a different thread at Dimensions ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

has an excellent attendance record at work


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2009)

Read about me in another thread.


----------



## escapist (Jan 27, 2009)

Is so awesome, he is blinded by his own awesomeness.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

has an interest in Tai Chi


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Will be celebrating a birthday in a few weeks.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

His signature is in _italic style_ font.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2009)

Has some smooching going on in her signature line.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2009)

Is following myself since yesterday.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Posted twice in a row.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Says  is the new lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

Lives in the Land of Metal


----------



## 80sBaby (Jan 30, 2009)

Likes Yorkies....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

Recently joined Dimensions! Welcome aboard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

Just welcomed a the above poster as a newbie.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

80sBaby said:


> Likes Yorkies....









*80sBaby!
It is always good to see a newbie on the boards!*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sent a warm "Welcome" to 80sBaby


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

has exceeded 12,000 posts .....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

Noticed how many posts the above poster has exceeded.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

is not following her previous post!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

Followed my previous post.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 30, 2009)

likes posting on this thread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

Noticed that I like to post on this thread.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

likes to post super obvious statements


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 31, 2009)

Makes an effort to post interesting statements.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Has 505 posts as of now


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2009)

Makes interesting observations and shares them with the other posters on this board.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

Does the same as the poster before


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2009)

Followed me after yesterday today.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Has another new avatar


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2009)

was born the same year I graduated High School.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

Has a cute Westhighland Terrior in a heart shaped candy box as her new avatar.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

she totally rules this thread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

Flatters the above poster.....


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

Contributes alot of good posts to this thread :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

Posts in many of the same threads as I do.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

took 105 seconds to complete the trivia quiz today


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 2, 2009)

has a cute avatar...


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 2, 2009)

May or may not have arachnophobia as part of his collection.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

is waiting to have a cast removed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)

She likes Valentines Day and the color pink.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

She still manages to follow herself - even in other threads than this.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)

Follows me when I follow myself in many threads here.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Has changed her avatar (looks cool,btw!).


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 3, 2009)

Has a link to a poem.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Is located in Nebraska!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2009)

Likes to collect BBW art


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Has a birthday next week.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2009)

has a musical instrument for his avatar


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 5, 2009)

Has a pup in her avatar :]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)

Has some misconceptions about love in her signature.


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 5, 2009)

Is a tad bit pessimistic


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

Is a patron of Walgreens Pharmacy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 6, 2009)

Really gets into Valentines Day stuff.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Is down on love.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 6, 2009)

Still is young enough to believe in emotions that many people toy with.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Is slightly patronising but i'll let her away with it cause i suspect it was her who had her emotions toyed with, and should watch the film 'cocoon'!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2009)

has 2,200 posts as i post this.


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

Has yahoo.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

In his profile picture, he is standing in front of flowery curtains


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

Checks out poster's profile pages....


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 7, 2009)

Is currently one post away from 6,700


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

Is a Great New Poster here.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

got 9 out of 10 questions correct today on the Daily Trivia


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2009)

Noticed that I didn't do too bad at Daily Trivia yesterday.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2009)

As in the past, I am following myself once again since yesterday.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 9, 2009)

Likes to follow herself lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2009)

Changed her Avatar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2009)

Noticed the above poster's avatar change.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 10, 2009)

Has changed her avatar a couple of times lately also :]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2009)

Pays attention as to what other's do on the boards.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2009)

Following myself again since yesterday.......


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 12, 2009)

Is finding herself following above poster again :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

doesn't want to just be a statistic on your "friends list"


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 13, 2009)

Has payed a visit to my profile on myspace


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2009)

Has a MySpace profile that had been visited by the above poster.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2009)

as a special exception, she didn't follow herself...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

was out of town for a few days!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

celebrates her birthday today.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Harbours a solution in his signature in regards to having an empty wall.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 14, 2009)

Has good taste in music! :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2009)

Is a BHM FA.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

Is a BBW.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

Is a very handsome man


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2009)

Makes correct observations.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2009)

Changed my avatar and followed myself again......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2009)

And once again, I am following myself as with several other times.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Is a very handsome man


:blush::blush:



Grandi Floras said:


> And once again, I am following myself as with several other times.


keeps threads alive


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 17, 2009)

Tells it like it is...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)

Is very focused on what others post here.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

Has the same number of rep cans as I do.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2009)

Lives in Pandemonia....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

doesn't really like to follow herself that often.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2009)

Follows me from time to time......


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

wears her hair long


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

found a set of poker cards while in the Frisking thread


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

didn't get frisked in said thread...


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 22, 2009)

is a true gentleman.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

:bow:

Has an interesting picture in his sig.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 23, 2009)

Is a Dimensions Institution!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2009)

has an abstract design for an avatar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 23, 2009)

Notices other's avatars and then comments on them.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

expected me to point out the obvious in another thread...


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

Wears a black hat in his avatar...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2009)

Another poster that states to obvious......


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wants to know what a "squiggle" is?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 25, 2009)

Noticed that I am curious about what squiggle means....


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Has wavy hair.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

is looking for another word for "flying"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2009)

Interested in many things that she reads here at Dimensions.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 28, 2009)

Uses Yahoo


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 28, 2009)

wore a fake stache on a pic...lol


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)

Seems to like all things chicken related.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Am following myself again when noone else posts after me.


----------



## kinkykitten (Mar 1, 2009)

Often follows herself :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Noticed I do follow myself from time to time.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Her mascot in her avatar wears a BLUE dress!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

I think they like apples.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 2, 2009)

Following myself yet again..........


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Often moves like this on the forums.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2009)

Quotes Mr. Simpson in his sig...


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 3, 2009)

Is a awesome photographer!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2009)

Has an odd looking avatar.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Has an interesting quote in her sig.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2009)

Thinks the new quote I put in my signature is interesting.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Followed me to be ahead of me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 5, 2009)

Followed me after I followed him so I could be ahead of him.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 5, 2009)

Posts in this thread a lot! ^^


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 5, 2009)

He last posted at exactly 2:00am.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

Posted here today at 3:09 AM.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

Is offline as I type this.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

Is also offline as I type this.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 6, 2009)

has a really cool deviant art page


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 7, 2009)

Has a wood nymph as an avatar......


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

follows chicken legs... :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Has three quotes in his signature.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

Is spreading the *BIG* love...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

The first letter of his username is the same as the first letter of my christian name (Thomas).


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2009)

Returned to England.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 8, 2009)

"Keeps pushing the rep limit"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)

Has a cute avatar.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2009)

Is following myself once again.......:blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2009)

Followed myself after following myself the other day.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

Once again followed herself more than once.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2009)

Follows me after I follow myself one in awhile.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 12, 2009)

hails from the northwest


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Hails from the southeast.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Is back from 'the edge'.


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Spreading big love!

This secretly makes me:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Is (not so) secretly :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 13, 2009)

Appears to be rather adept at noticing the obvious.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 13, 2009)

likes anime


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

apparently mixes up anime and manga...

(I could be wrong about that, though...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2009)

Takes notice of other's likes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Is slowly closing in on her 7,000th post.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

is not all that very far away from 25,000 posts!!!!





:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Is quite shocked about my post count. 
I guess he still remembers when he was ahead of me, there...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes I do remember.  :doh: :blush:



Obviously knows this, I hope.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Will join the 5-digit-club, one day...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Maybe, just maybe!  


Is witty as ever at times.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Looked at my DSLR camera in another thread.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

Seems to think that he is at the wrong place.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

doesn't know the place I'm in

(though I'm quite sure she wouldn't like to be there, either, if she knew...)


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Is depicted in his avatar as being in a cemetery...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

still got a really distracting avatar pic... :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2009)

has an animated beard ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> has an animated beard ....


:huh: :blink: 

joined this forum a few days before me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2009)

Seems a mite confused......


----------



## steely (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks fantastic animated!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

Is back from... :blink:

Wait, didn't we have that before? Or is my tired brain playing tricks on me?

:blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 15, 2009)

Is apparently quite tired...


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 16, 2009)

Is located in the Deep Sea Research Laboratory...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

joined in 2009 ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

gasped in an other thread...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

found my gasp .....


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

Has a picture of a toad in his signature...a swamp toad.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)

Has the same name as my son.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 16, 2009)

Has matching avatar and sig pics ^^


----------



## george83 (Mar 16, 2009)

Lives in the hidden places beyond the briar thickets


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

Is a Hero!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 17, 2009)

Likes Steely Dan! .... I think!

... One of my favorite bands btw~


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2009)

Has a cute lil WHATEVER-IT-IS for an avatar.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

Has 7007 posts as I post this.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 17, 2009)

Has two matching digits in his post total as I type this.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

Might wish to live at the bottom of the sea.....


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Has a inspirational sig!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi location is the hidden places beyond the briar thickets....


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

made my signature swamp toad.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah..... remembered my gift. :blush:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Ah..... remembered my gift. :blush:



Yes indeed. 


contributes a lot of wonderful "picturesque" posts!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

Appreciates my meager donations....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2009)

thinks her postings on this board are meager...

I disagree.

:blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Might wish to live at the bottom of the sea.....


I have thought about it-the depths of the sea,from what I've seen are very beautiful,tranquil... 


Timberwolf said:


> thinks her postings on this board are meager...
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> :blink:



Is a post MANIAC!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2009)

Is just envious of me.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

Is apparently rather quick to detect envy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

Is always up for a little joke.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 19, 2009)

Has blue text in his sig o.o!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2009)

Obviously likes bears.....


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Has lovely hair.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

has quite big arms...









(in his sigpic.)




;p


----------



## george83 (Mar 19, 2009)

is still at the wrong place, you'd think he'd have bought a map by now!


----------



## steely (Mar 19, 2009)

Is going to be a great Dad!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Is freindly and smart.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

might be meditating...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

Thinks that without a belly a woman isn't a woman.


----------



## steely (Mar 20, 2009)

Wants to live her life her way.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Has reached 1,600 posts!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2009)

Has 4550 posts as I post this.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 21, 2009)

He is a serial poster


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)

Has a pink BBW as an avatar


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Located in Washington State


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

She isn't there...



Where is she....?


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Really knows how to make a woman's day,


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Has one piece of additional information in her profile. (Thanks,steely)


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you

Is very clever!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

She's very freindly and charming...


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 21, 2009)

(To steely, i was to slow)

Has a Zombies quote in her profile!?

... if that is indeed a zombies reference you are even more awesome then I though hehe!


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Exact song I was singing when I realised how perfectly it fit.

You're an old soul.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 22, 2009)

Has flowers in her profile.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2009)

hails from down under


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 22, 2009)

Joined 4 years ago


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2009)

joined this year


----------



## steely (Mar 22, 2009)

His birthday is in October.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

Has a nice smile.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

follows herself every now and then.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

the letter "O" in his signature "Timberwolf" resembles a wolf.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

Has a cute pic of himself and sister as an avatar.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Enjoys Fishing and Camping. 


thanks for the compliment, Grandi Floras


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Sig line is a song we used to sing in primary at church.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Her post count misses the date of the Great Fire Of London by one year.


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Has avatars that scare me sometimes


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

May or may not be a fan of H.R.Gigers' artwork...


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Always teaching me something new.
A million years too futuristic for my tastes.
I'm just an english rose.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Her username has a metallic quality.


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

It's my steely eyed Clint Eastwood squint.

Has an open mind.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

Posts interesting things everyday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

lives in the far northwest of the U.S.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2009)

Seems to not like where he's at.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Is perfectly right.


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Understands self acceptance is beauty.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

Noticed the above poster's accceptance.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Forgot a "?" in another post.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

Questions my forgetfulness.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 26, 2009)

Likes to proove them wrong


----------



## steely (Mar 26, 2009)

Loves the thought of the hidden places beyond the briar thickets.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Is possibly here...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 26, 2009)

His username contains the name of a member of the canidae family.


----------



## steely (Mar 26, 2009)

His name is Thomas.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> His username contains the name of a member of the canidae family.


Contains? I'd say it is...



steely said:


> His name is Thomas.


Is a very nice person.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

I always here on time unlike me.


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

We have the same amount of cans.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

is still somewhere else


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 28, 2009)

possibly howls at a full moon??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2009)

Has 111 posts so far.


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great in purple.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2009)

knows a thing or two about steely dan ....


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

...is a musician


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Had the same idea as I.


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

Had the same idea as me.


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 29, 2009)

always has something uplifting to say in her posts.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 29, 2009)

^Is a Lovely One^


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2009)

Is an ole smoothy he is........


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

Is Obviously following myself here again.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Isnt gonna follow herself this time!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Judging by his signature,I have deduced that he has...a myspace page  .


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

He enjoy's sleeping:happy:One of my favorite activities.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

Obviously likes to sleep as an activity.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2009)

has a stalker she knows quite well (at least in this forum...)


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

Knows the truth about a womans belly...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

Knows lots of things!


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

You know the best things


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

Has used a photograph of herself as an avatar!


(Thank you,ma'am)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> has a stalker she knows quite well (at least in this forum...)



*Where and Who? :blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

Noticed the above poster's avatar as a photgraph of herself.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Might see said stalker if she takes a look into a mirror...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

Thinks that I am my own stalker.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Knows that the above poster might be right.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

As in the past, I am once again following myself.


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

Grandi is following herself:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

She is following me,........ finally! YAY!


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

It turns out....I'm the stalker.LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

is a coincidential stalker...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

Stalks the stalker that is stalking the stalker that is stalking herself.......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

Stalking myself because the above stalker hasn't stalked me again yet.


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm back stalking the above said stalker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

She is stalking me after I stalked myself after stalking her yesterday after stalking myself today.


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

She is better at stalking than I am


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

'Makes people happy by simply logging in'-very true!


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Obviously,the sweetest man on earth.:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2009)

Thinks that break is the sweetest man on earth.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 7, 2009)

Has a warm smile.


----------



## steely (Apr 7, 2009)

Loves avatar picture.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 7, 2009)

Has an Edward Lear quote in her sig.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

Is located in London and has an odd avatar.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

frisked herself...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

Noticed that I posted that I frisked myself on another thread.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

Probably didn't realise that the odd avatar is a picture of myself in fancy dress...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

His avatar pic makes me think of Kiss.


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

Kiss.....good times,man


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 8, 2009)

Has a nice smile.


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

Has a profound sig line:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

Is apparently to be found in my garden... 
(there are flowers)


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

Perhaps,you are in my garden
I have virbirnum


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

Seems to have a interesting garden that other's might visit from time to time.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

Is obviously following myself once again here.


----------



## steely (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm falling down on my stalking duties.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2009)

Is one post shy from 2,000 as I post this.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

Has many more posts here than I do.


----------



## steely (Apr 10, 2009)

Has many more posts than I do!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

Likes being where there are flowers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

Has an avatar pic that reminds me of this artist.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

Obviously investigates things and finds interesting information.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

She had just posted the 2,829th post ITT.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 11, 2009)

He has Adam in his nic


----------



## steely (Apr 11, 2009)

Sumthing Witty


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 12, 2009)

*apparently it's the light in her eyes 
Also she comes across as a very caring & friendly chick!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2009)

Refers to other women as CHICKS.​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 12, 2009)

Uses a lot of GIFs!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 13, 2009)

He's having a birthday in June.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

Posts interesting things because she pays attention.......


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Ditto.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

She signified a Ditto responce.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

Is obviously following myself since yesterday.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

Can't stop stalking herself...


----------



## cammy (Apr 14, 2009)

Has much to say.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

She is currently 'Out Of Her Mind'


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

Is in the splatterhouse.


----------



## steely (Apr 15, 2009)

Still in the wrong place?Maybe not.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

Is shining, too.


----------



## Lovelylola (Apr 15, 2009)

Is a serial poster


----------



## steely (Apr 15, 2009)

Is new and welcome


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

Just welcomed a newbie (Hi Lovelylola! )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

Is a friendly ole soul!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Is very sweet! (Thank you,Ms.Floras :bow: )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

Says the nicest things to old ladies such as myself. :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Is a very welcome presence at the forums!


----------



## frankman (Apr 16, 2009)

Makes sure the rest of the forum knows exactly what tunes he is listening to. Good thing too, cause I didn't know half of the stuff he posted.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

Didn't know half of the songs tom posted in another thread.


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Is obviously getting extra thread info.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Lives where there are flowers...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

Is a free spirit who tells it like it is.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2009)

Is following myself after following Adamantoise.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Her post kept the thread alive


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Has lost a few sig lines.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Is a very caring and sweet woman.


----------



## steely (Apr 19, 2009)

Has a new little fat anime girl.:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Lives on Love street...?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

Always posts something interesting so that we look forward to reading them.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

Following myself again today like I have several other times in the past.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2009)

I am again following myself after following myself yesterday from the day before.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

Is an active self-stalker.


----------



## steely (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm beginning to stalk Timberwolf,whom I swear is stalking Grandi.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Has activated her stalking ability!


----------



## steely (Apr 21, 2009)

Stalking you next.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Gives good advice...


----------



## steely (Apr 22, 2009)

Understands good advice.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)

Seems like the kind of person I'd love to have tea with.


----------



## frankman (Apr 22, 2009)

Has sensitive information pertaining the legal status of Bill Stickers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

has a really interesting conversation in his signature.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

I am stalking this stalker that stalks me after I stalk myself.


----------



## steely (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't forget I'm stalking one or both of you,and Tom!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

I am following her because she is also a stalker and stalking the stalker that is stalking me after stalking myself so often.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2009)

has a lot of stalking going on...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

Noticed that stalking is well known in my life. :blush:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2009)

is not referring to corn stalk ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

Noticed that I don't mean corn stalk.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

didn't mean corn stalk...

(I'm running out of ideas...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

Is running out of ideas......


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

Did not thi.... something with corn.:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

This guy is Obviously confused.....


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

felt a pressing need to capitalize Obviously.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

Is observant about my posts.


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

has a confusing signature on closer inspection.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Is confused by the signature of the poster before.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

Noticed confusions of others.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

Has four vowels in her username.


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

Has 5,225 posts right this moment.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Loves nature


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

Is always an interesting poster that posts about interesting things that other posters post.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Is always an interesting poster that posts about interesting things that other posters post.




has mentioned the word interesting twice in that sentence, and some similar words like post, posts, poster, and posters that I obviously identified. :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

Has identified my use of the same words in my interesting posts. :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2009)

I followed myself since yesterday.....


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

Uh oh,time for me to notice Grandi following herself..


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

'Makes people happy simply by logging in' :bow:


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

You're charming me again,Tom.
I really like it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

Followed me the last time I was here.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Follows her follower.


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm still following you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Follows me while being ahead of me. :blink:


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Follows me and Grandi while being behind us.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

Being followed by Timberwolf...and me.


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Check back,I was following you first.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

Following her nap, steely wandered around Dim looking for a stuffed parrot.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

Makes odd observations about others.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

observates other's odd observations


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

There is a lot of oddness here.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Walter Matthau and Jack Lemmon made a better Odd Couple.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

maybe we should team up to make an odd couple...


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

That would BE the oddest couple.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

In a couple of minutes, I'll be breaking out into song... Sinatra time!!!!!!!


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Fly Me to The Moon,no doubt! lol 

Try Michael Buble' "Everything" I think you'd know the feeling.:happy:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

I-IiiIIiiiiIIiiiiiiIIIIIiiIIIII'm feelin..... gooooood...... BAD-DOW boom boom, BAD-DOW boom boom, BAD-DOW boom boom

( Too easy....niiice and smooth!  )


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Joined Dimensions forums this month.


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Has a new little fat girl in his sig line.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

Has a lovely light to her eyes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

is a flower


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Wears spectacles.


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Has a special way. :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Easily notices a persons' good qualities.


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Spot on ,if I do say so myself.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Gets into super friendly moments with other wordplayers of excellent quality


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

His avatar is lovely. :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Her username's only good two vowels in it.


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

A,e,i,o,u and sometimes y?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

She is questioning Vowels here today.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

People questioning why we play these games are very mean and cause other spam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

Thinks that game questioners are spammers too.


----------



## steely (Apr 30, 2009)

Seems to enjoy playing these games as much as I do.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

A lady with intelligence and interesting interests.


----------



## steely (Apr 30, 2009)

Also a lady who knows there is more to life than fat and sex. :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

Follows me often.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Is aware of people stalking her...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

Seems to be one of my stalkers.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

I stalk for reasons other than fat or sex- to get my mind off... ohh yeah baby, work those words


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

will do anything for a Klondike bar.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

Wants to travel to the Klondike and see the beauty of Alaska first hand!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

He is one fun charactor....


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

Is once again following myself.


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2009)

Grandi Floras Follows herself often~ but not this time~


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

Got thickets in the pants from following Grandi around!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 2, 2009)

Is no longer a muskateer...


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 3, 2009)

He is a


> Fatty Lovin' Supervillian


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Mark Antony is on vacation, and the palace is abuzz with rumours about the great Cleofatra!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

Knows who is on vacation......


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

The emptiness cannot be filled without a vacation from pain.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

Makes very intelligent statements.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Always says the right things, even though sometimes it takes time to realize they are very true


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

Likes to see if someone takes time to know the truth.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Age holds the advantage of experience, as unpleasant or as pleasant as it may be.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

States the obvious...


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

The young knows far less, and yet still charges forward with the bravery and blind foolishness of a bull.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

Must read things that I haven't before.......


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Must read some of the things that I have read, and travel to places I have been before!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

Doesn't know that I have never travelled other than a very few places in the United States.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Totally oblivious, but would be her tour guide any time she asked


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2009)

Has changed his avatar since the last time I saw it...


----------



## Tanuki (May 4, 2009)

Has awesome quotes in his sig! <3 dogma <3 scrubs!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

He's a lot of fun on the forums!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

Is a very friendly man.....


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

Lifts peoples' spirits with her posts.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

Gets a spiritual life from my posts.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Has only one i....in her username.


----------



## steely (May 6, 2009)

Has Metatron in his sig line.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

Seems to like quotes from Edward Lear.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

Is an awesome, sweet person whose advice is far better than movie trivia!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

Seems to take another's advice to heart but uses his intelligence to use it to suit his needs.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

Has an extremely gifted way of saying that I only hear what I want to hear, and once again she is right, leaving me speechless


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

He is left speechless sometimes.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

She uses her womanly powers to subdue the mighty Musketeer, like the magic of the Sirens.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

He has a noticeble lack of the vowel 'E' in his username.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

Notices the lack of vowels in some usernames here.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

I am obviously following myself again here since yesterday.


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

Following you to the rescue!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

Rescue me, come take me in your arms.... Rescue me.... with your tender charms....!


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

Aretha Franklin in a whole new light.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

Sock it to me, baby!! Sock it to me, Sock it to me, Sock it to me, Sock it to me!!

~just a little bit~


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

It's obvious that you are too much fun.


----------



## patfahan (May 8, 2009)

she is very kind


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

someone is very mysterious and quiet!!

(I AM having too much fun, huh? LOL I'm pretty harmless...I don't bite! Hard...! HAHA)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

Obviously doesn't bite, hard........


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

Is oblivious to the fact that UCB wants to give her a big giant hug, and a friendly kiss on the cheek. :blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

Obviously knows how to make an old lady feel nice. :blush:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

Is oblivious to the fact that "old lady" only applies to those who feel and act old, so consider yourself to be youthful and one that still has IT


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Likes to compliment people...


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

Is oblivious to the fact that I've been to Canterbury and Dover


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Has a painting by Rubens in his sig!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

Comments on someone else's compliments to a lady.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

IS a lady in every single way, and I bow in her presence.   :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

is one post away from #600!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

Has been here longer than the poster above him.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2009)

Has been here even longer than the poster before her.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

Definately has more posts and has been here way longer than me.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

Will probably hit himself over the head with a post if the word "post" or "posts" is used again!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

He is tired of reading the words post or posts and is hoping to NOT see them for a long time.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

She is much too cute to berate over the use of those words in her comment...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2009)

Claims to be the first FA Musketeer...


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Past 25,000 post just recently. ^_^


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

Obviously is in the SE of England but doesn't want to let anyone know exactly what part.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Obviously is in the SE of England but doesn't want to let anyone know exactly what part.


 

She is wearing her hair down in her current profile picture. :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

Seems to be in love with a profile picture....


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

Must be living in the wrong place......


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

Wants to meet a gentleman of quality. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

Is a knight... :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

Has long hair and a beard...just like me... O.O


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

doesn't know that my longish hair is kinda mullet...


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2009)

Just informed me of his current hairstyle.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

Compares hairstyles with other's here.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

Has this "hare"-brained idea that 8/10 is bad on trivia


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

Didn't realize that the one that I missed, I knew but goofed and put the wrong answer down.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2009)

Soemtimes goofes.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 15, 2009)

Is a goof sleuth!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

Is fun to communicate here with.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2009)

Isn't incommunicado.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Has an arabian proverb in his sig.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 16, 2009)

Is not nor ever has been a member of a junta.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 16, 2009)

Is not nor ever has been a member of a junta.


----------



## steely (May 16, 2009)

New picture in sig line.:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

She thinks the moon looks pretty.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

Am obviously following myself again........:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2009)

Shares the question thread with me...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

Seems to be sharing this thread with me too.


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2009)

enjoys sharing. :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

Notices that I don't mind sharing....


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2009)

just shared the word "like" thrice in one sentence ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

Says thrice when most people don't.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

Is following myself after posting yesterday..............


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

I'm following Grandi after being MIA for awhile.


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

has an eye-squinting avatar picture ...


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

It's the light in my eyes!


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2009)

checks public profile picture ... eyes squint there as well. :doh:


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

What can I say, it's these chubby pink cheeks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

Has chubby pink cheeks and light sensative squinty eyes........ :blush:


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

You people are going to give me a complex. ROFL


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

We gave her a complex.... (Cheezy Grin  )


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2009)

Owns a cheesy grin.

(Though I'm not quite sure if it might be a cheeky grin, instead...)


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

You and swamptoad, complex givers go forth.   ROLF


----------



## steely (May 20, 2009)

Timber, always a cheeky grin.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2009)

Obviously likes cheeky/cheezy grins.


----------



## Risible (May 20, 2009)

Time to close this thread - here's the link to Part 2!


----------

